# A fun poll - For those who got a ++++, and to those of us who pray for ++++



## m+2

Just a little fun poll for those of us out there still praying for success and looking to those who've had success for some uplifting info.  I posted this before on FET board but I thought I'd open it up to some other boards....you know, I always love to hear good success stories.  Thanks  

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
2. How many were transferred? 
3. Where they embies or blasts?
4. Was assisted hatching done?
5. What was the embryo quality?
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
8. Did you do accupuncture?
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

Thanks so much for your time


----------



## birthbaby

hi ive played this one  but will play again

1.how many ivf icsi or fet untill worked ? 4 IVFS NOTHIN  1 FET IM PREGGERS  
2. how many were transfered ? 2.were they embies or blasts? EMBIES
4.was assis hatching done?NO
5.what was embryo quality ? GRADE 2WS
6.how long did u lay on table for ? I GOT STARIGHT UP   
7.singleton ,twins.more?? SINGLETON  
8.did you have accupunture ? NO I THINK I HAD ENUFF NEEDLES IN MY TIME  
9.any tips for succsess?  
YEP PINAPPLE JUICE AND BRAZIL NUTS
LOVE NIKKI XX


----------



## bfbc

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
Just the one
2. How many were transferred? 
2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
2 day embies (4 cell)
 
4. Was assisted hatching done?
No
5. What was the embryo quality?
 Both Grade 1
6. How loong did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Got straight up to have a wee (I was desperate by then)  
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Twins
8. Did you do accupuncture?
 No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Water and not getting stressed


----------



## HollyB

m+2 said:


> Just a little fun poll for those of us out there still praying for success and looking to those who've had success for some uplifting info. I posted this before on FET board but I thought I'd open it up to some other boards....you know, I always love to hear good success stories. Thanks
> 
> 1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st time - buthave had 3 failures since
> 2. How many were transferred? 1
> 3. Where they embies or blasts? 1 4 cell on day 3
> 4. Was assisted hatching done? No
> 5. What was the embryo quality? Average
> 6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? got straight up and ran to the loo
> 7. Singleton, twins...or more? singleton
> 8. Did you do accupuncture? Not that time - but have done since
> 9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I have to say I have done far more e.g. drinking water, milk, protein shakes, accupuncture etc on my subsequent failed cycles. I did nothing extraordinary on my 1st and only successful cycle
> 
> Thanks so much for your time


----------



## Alice M

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
    First ICSI abandoned, second success!
2. How many were transferred? 
    Only got the one egg - so one!
3. Where they embies or blasts?
    Embie - day 3
4. Was assisted hatching done?
    No
5. What was the embryo quality?
    8 cell
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
    Got straight up, then lay down on a different table for a little while
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
    Singleton 
8. Did you do accupuncture?
    Yes
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
    I think the acupuncture helped, and also, quite by chance, I started a new job during the second week of the 2ww, which was great for taking my mind off things and giving me a different focus....


----------



## Edna

What a good idea.

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
Lucky enough to get a BFP with our first ICSI cycle.

2. How many were transferred?
2 little embies transferred.

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Both were day 2 embies.

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No.

5. What was the embryo quality?
Beautiful Grade 1's.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Err, didn't. My clinic had a lounge where you could put your feet up for as long as you wanted. We took 30 minutes before heading off to the restaurant for a bite to eat.

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
One lovely little girl who seems to be developing nicely.

8. Did you do acupuncture?
No, really don't like needles. Did have a Reiki session during the cycle though which was very relaxing.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Followed the clinics instructions to the letter and asked loads of questions to make sure we really understood what we should be doing.

Best of luck with your cycle.

lol


Edna


----------



## Clare_S

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 2 * ICSI
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? day 2 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? Nope
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 3
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? I was wheeled out and had to lie with my legs in the air for half an hour.
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Single
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes pretty much weekly
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I took my mum's advice to think the best because if its not then you will be no more upset that if you had thought the worst but without 2 weeks of hell in the meantime. It won't have effected the outcome but it helped me get through it.


----------



## Sally W

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? one IVF
2. How many were transferred? two
3. Where they embies or blasts? enbies
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? 4 & 5 cell grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? no time at all
7. Singleton, twins...or more? twins
8. Did you do accupuncture? no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? just go with the advice from the docs, they know what they are doing (or at least mine seemed to).  Water, rest, no stress etc. Oh and make the most of DH's support, i couldnt have managed without mine
Cheers
Sally


----------



## Jennifer

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
I was lucky enough to be successful first time with ICSI in Spain

2. How many were transferred? 
2 

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies - 2 day

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Excellent Grade 1

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
I was wheeled into a side room and had to lie down for an hour

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Twins 

8. Did you do accupuncture?
No - Reflexology and visualisation 

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Staying positive. I did drink lots of pineapple juice and ate nuts and seeds - Not sure if they helped but I felt I was doing something positive 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## CLARETTC

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

successful first time
2. How many were transferred? 
2

3. Where they embies or blasts? embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?no

5. What was the embryo quality?grade 2 4 cell and 6 cell


6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?oohh not long they slid me onto a trolley then i had a kip for an hour then up for food 

7. Singleton, twins...or more?singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?no but i did invest in a hypnotherapy cd

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?had rose quartz in my pockets during stimming, didnt rest much in 2ww carried on more or less as normal

Thanks so much for your time


----------



## KT

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 5 ICSI - all neg, 1 FET - neg, 7th tx - positive

2. How many were transferred? 2

3. Where they embies or blasts? blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done? no

5. What was the embryo quality? Wasn't told about quality (do they do that for blasts?) But only had 4 fertilise out of 12 eggs with ICSI!!

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? About half an hour but only cos I was the only one that day so they didn't need to kick me out quick

7. Singleton, twins...or more? twins

8. Did you do accupuncture? I had done some during the year before this tx but not in the immediate weeks before and not during

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I had reflexology for a year before - great for relaxing. Drank tons of water every day - about 6 litres a day. Had a milky protein drink every day. Rested loads and just hoped. 

love and luck
Kerry


----------



## Mish3434

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
I was extremely lucky for it work 1st time

2. How many were transferred? 
2 

3. Where they embies or blasts?
2 day embies 7 cells

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Grade 1

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Got straight up and caught the train home

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?
No 

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
I drank pineapple juice, like Jen though not sure if it did anything, but I felt better for trying something 

Good luck to all on your tx


----------



## Stephanie K

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? It was our first go at ICSI! We were so lucky
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Got up and went for a wee straight away! I was convinced they were going to fall down the loo though!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins!!!! Yikes!!!!!
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I took 3 days off work after ET and did very little! Also did the pineapple juice thing!

Good Luck and lots of


----------



## pingpong

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? ..........1st ICSI
2. How many were transferred? ..........2
3. Where they embies or blasts? ..........2 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? ..........No
5. What was the embryo quality? ..........Grade 1, no fragmentation
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? ..........got straight up!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? ..........TBC
8. Did you do accupuncture?..........just a couple of sessions of acupuncture, had hypnosis, & positive thinking CD.
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?.........feeling relaxed & happy with clinic & DH being fab, brazil nut milk shake & pineapple juice...quinoa & linseed (good diet).


----------



## sheboo

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
ICSI x3  but 2nd i donated all eggs

2. How many were transferred?
Two

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Not graded

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
10 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Dont know yet

8. Did you do accupuncture?
NO

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Being a bit mad helps lol


----------



## suziegirl64

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

1st IVF with own eggs -ive  2nd IVF with sisters donated eggs +ive

2. How many were transferred?
Two

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?
1st attempt yes, 2nd No

5. What was the embryo quality?
1 was top grade and other was at compacted stage

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Just got up straight away

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Dont know yet

8. Did you do accupuncture?
NO

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Not really. I did feel really positive & relaxed but you can't manufacture that!!


----------



## morgan

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
1st time lucky
2. How many were transferred? 
Two
3. Where they embies or blasts?
embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?
what's that? I guess not
5. What was the embryo quality?
Grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
About 2 minutes - I was just DYING for a wee
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Twins!
8. Did you do accupuncture?
Nope, too chicken, but had reflexology during pregnancy
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Positive visualisation - I imagined the embies burrowing in nice and comfy and growing safely. Ate a lot of red and orange food during 2ww and it helped me keep positive.

Good luck everyone


----------



## jane1604

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
We were lucky first time with ICSI

2. How many were transferred?
2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Both grade 2 one 6 cell and the other 10 cell 

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Got up straight away then when I got home I lay down for the rest of the day

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?
No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
DH took time off to look after me. I did nothing but relax during the 2ww


----------



## Leanne

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

1st time lucky for us (ivf)

2. How many were transferred? 

two

3. Where they embies or blasts?

embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?

Nope

5. What was the embryo quality?

Both top grade

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

Got straight up to have a wee!

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

Twins

8. Did you do accupuncture?

Nope

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

Stay positive, tell yourself its worked


----------



## fiona1

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

4 icsi - Had son
4 icsi + 4 FET - still trying for no 2

2. How many were transferred? 

two

3. Where they embies or blasts?

embies for son
embies + blasts for no 2 (got pg with blasts m/c)

4. Was assisted hatching done?

Nope

5. What was the embryo quality?

top grade for son
above average for others

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

Got straight up to have a wee!

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?

Nope

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

did nothing different in the cycle that worked, but will try pinapple and brazil nuts next.

Fiona


----------



## m+2

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 
1 ICSI - neg, and then 1 FET - positive!!!!

2. How many were transferred? 2

3. Where they embies or blasts? day 3 embies

4. Was assisted hatching done? yes

5. What was the embryo quality? both started unfreezing as 8 cells. One grew to a 10 cell and the other a 7 cell

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? about one minute, then straight to the loo

7. Singleton, twins...or more? not sure yet, just got my BFP yesterday! 

8. Did you do accupuncture? yes, I began 2 months before and then also had it on the day of transfer.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Accupuncture and pineapple juice (lots and lots of it).

I am so proud to finally be able to answer my own poll and thanks to all of you who did as well. It was so helpful reading about your cycles and brought me lots of hope. It worked!!!!! I'm still in absolut shock.  

love and luck to you all
Marilyn


----------



## cathyA

Hi all,

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? _1 IVF (v v lucky I know)_
2. How many were transferred? _2_
3. Where they embies or blasts? _embies_
4. Was assisted hatching done? _no_
5. What was the embryo quality? _1 grade 1 (8 cell) 1 grade 2 ( 7 cell)_
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? _10 mins and then 10 mins in bed and then rest of day on sofa at home before i tried to act normally!_7. Singleton, twins...or more? _Twins_
8. Did you do accupuncture? _No - did Yoga & reiki for relaxation and visualisation_
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? _Pineapple juice & pistachio nuts (not necessarily together) visualisation during tx (ie imagining eggs growing) and after (check out 'the Visual Embryo' website - sorry don't know address - try google - for day by day growth pics)_


----------



## Bels

Hi!
Here are my answers :

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? *3*
2. How many were transferred? *2*
3. Where they embies or blasts? *Embies*
4. Was assisted hatching done? *No*
5. What was the embryo quality? *Grade 1*
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? *About 4 minutes *
7. Singleton, twins...or more? *Singleton*
8. Did you do accupuncture? *Yes, thoroughout the last cycle*
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? *I did pineapple and brazil nuts on the last cycle too and tried to relax  *

Bels x


----------



## Marielou

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

2 ICSI
1 DIVF. BFP!

2. How many were transferred? 

Two 8 cell's.

3. Where they embies or blasts?

Both 8 cell embies on day 3. 

4. Was assisted hatching done?

No.

5. What was the embryo quality?

Both were top grade. 

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

I lay on the table for 15 minutes, and was then moved into a bed for a furthur 45 minutes.

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

I find out in 2 weeks!

8. Did you do accupuncture?

No.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

I did nothing out of the ordinary, except have a hysteroscopy just before the start of D/R which I believe was the key to success. 

Marie xx


----------



## vicky r

Marielou said:


> 1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
> 1 IVF - very lucky
> 
> 2. How many were transferred?
> Two 4 cell's.
> 
> 3. Where they embies or blasts?
> Both 4 cell embies on day 2.
> 
> 4. Was assisted hatching done?
> No.
> 
> 5. What was the embryo quality?
> I have absolutely no idea - and I am glad that I didn't! The doctors seemed delighted at the number of eggs produced for my age and 8 embies were frozen.
> 
> 6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
> I lay on the table for 15 minutes and then got up and carried on as normal but took things VERY gently in the 2WW
> 
> 7. Singleton, twins...or more?
> singleton
> 
> 8. Did you do accupuncture?
> Absolutely - with someone who has a lot of experience with IVF and who reduced the side effects of the drugs dramatically
> 
> 9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
> I changed the pace at which I lived my life from the start of IVF and slowed right down - I think that helped - also possibly all the nutritional, reflexology, acupuncture etc that I had done previously to try to conceive naturally.
> 
> Wising you all the very best of luck
> Vicky x


----------



## Little M

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
First resulted in BFP but mc at 8wks, second resulted in BFP...fingers crossed...

2. How many were transferred? 
Two

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies, day 3, 2 x 8-cell

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Very good (weren't told the grade)

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
5 minutes (on instruction!)

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Twins

8. Did you do accupuncture?
Yes, both before and during treatment

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Doing nothing for at least the first week of 2ww, drinking lots of water, having lots of protein, being on Metformin (for egg quality), having acupuncture, eating more healthily (barely any sugar), listening to visualisation CD


----------



## banjo

1. How many IVF/ICSI's/FET's until success?

Our first IVF cycle resulted in the birth of our darling little boy. Second FET resulted in a BFP Feb 06.

2. How many were transferred?

Two

3. Were they embies or blasts?

Embies not sure what grades they were

4. Was assisted hatching done?

No

5. What was the embryo quality?

Good but not sure what grades they were 

6. How long did you lay on the table after transfer?

About 10 mins the first IVF cycle and about 5 mins the second FET

7. Singleton, twins... or more?

Singleton 

8. Did you do acupuncture?

No, I only had acupuncture when we were in the 'investigation phase' about 7 years ago 

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

Not sure what I did for the first IVF but I know I had 2 weeks off work. For this second FET I had 2 weeks off work, took it a bit easier and drank lots of water, pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts for the whole 2 ww. 

Good luck to you all,

Banjo


----------



## Lizzi

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? First time!
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Don't know
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? No more than 2 minutes 
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? A positive attitude from me and DH,
we just believed it would work. Also took pineapple juice and brazil nuts, no idea if that helped!

Lizzi


----------



## allison kate

1.  How many IVF/ICSI's/FET's until success?

We had two IVF's both of which were negative but managed to get nine frosties from the second.  My first FET in February gave us a BFP!!!

2.  How many were transferred?

Three

3.  Were they embies or blasts?

Embies, 2 day, 1x 2 cell, 1x 3 cell and 1x4 cell

4.  Was assisted hatching done?

No

5.  What was the embryo quality?

Good but not sure what grades they were 

6.  How long did you lay on the table after transfer?

About 5/10 mins

7.  Singleton, twins... or more?

I'm sure it's a Singleton as my beta levels are so low but still waiting for scan

8.  Did you do acupuncture?

No, I've had acupuncture in the past for other things but instead had some Reiki, Bowen and healing sessions (after my BFN's)

9.  Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

Rested after ET for four days, kept my tummy really warm by tying a scarf round it.  Kept a rose quartz with me all time.  Took self-prescribed baby asprin which I'm sure helped with implantation.  Drank loads of water and prayed to anyone who would listen!!!!!!!

Best of luck girls     
Allison xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linda

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? *1*
2. How many were transferred? *1*
3. Where they embies or blasts?*Embie*
4. Was assisted hatching done?*no*
5. What was the embryo quality?*wasn't told grade, but was about 8-9 cells*
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?*5 seconds*
7. Singleton, twins...or more?*Singleton*
8. Did you do accupuncture?*no*
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?*none, did PGD IVF. Miscarried though, but it was still a +... *


----------



## judy620

i am so depressed with this poll  . Majority had BPF's in their 1st IVF. i have just had a BFN.


----------



## morgan

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? Converted to IVF during 1st iui due to overtstimming

2. How many were transferred? 
2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?
Nope
5. What was the embryo quality?
Both grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
A minute was all I could last before running to the loo!
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Twins
8. Did you do accupuncture?
Nope, too chicken. But I did do lots of relaxation techniques
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Positive visualisation of my embies implanting and just keeping as positive as possible during 2ww. I ate loads of red foods and pineapple too so maybe that helped? What's all this about Brazil nuts then?!

p.s. sorry about your bfn Judy - I know lots of girls who've been 2nd or 3rd time lucky though.


----------



## twinkle_toes

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?  successful on second attempt

2. How many were transferred? 
2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done?
No
5. What was the embryo quality?
didnt grade blasts just said 'nice'
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
couple of minutes - 2 at the most
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?
yes
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
allowing the embryos to develop to blast


----------



## Jappa

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? blasts4. Was assisted hatching done?
5. What was the embryo quality? apparently very good
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 15 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Just the 1
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Rest, Rest and more rest!


----------



## madison

yeah, yeah, yeah..

I can finally add to this poll.

1.how many ivf icsi or fet untill worked ? FOUR ICSI'S (about time hey !! )
2. how many were transfered ? ONE      
were they embies or blasts? EMBIE
4.was assis hatching done?NO
5.what was embryo quality ? GRADE ONE
6.how long did u lay on table for ? I GOT STRAIGHT UP
7.singleton ,twins.more?? SINGLETON I IMAGIN
8.did you have accupunture ? NO 
9.any tips for succsess?
IAM NOT REALLY SURE BUT I PUT DIFFERENT THINGS I TOOK THIS TIME AT THE END OF MY 2WW DIARY.

God that felt good        

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebelle

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? BFP IVF 1st go (although 2 BFNs with IUI)
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? was off straight away
7. Singleton, twins...or more? twinnies
8. Did you do accupuncture? no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? relaxed, put feet up and took time off work until end of 2ww.


----------



## Snorkmaiden

*1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?* 1 ICSI cycle (12 eggs retrieved, 10 used - all fertilised, 4 good embies worth using)
*2. How many were transferred?* 2 - the rest discarded (couldn't freeze the other two good ones sadly)
*3. Where they embies or blasts?* Embie - 2cell
*4. Was assisted hatching done?* No
*5. What was the embryo quality?* No grade, but told they were excellent.
*6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?* I didn't - I was told there was no need to.
*7. Singleton, twins...or more?* Twins - found out at 7 weeks viability scan
*8. Did you do accupuncture? * Yes, although my practitioner wasn't knowledgeable about IVF and didn't treat me during 2ww.
*9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? * I drank loads of milk and took Complan, took time off work in 2ww and got DH to take me out for loads of yummy meals...may not have had _any_ effect on the cycle at all, but I _believed_ it did me good!


----------



## als2003flower

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 
Still waiting for a BFP... 2 goes of IVF follow up consultation June 06 hopefully 3rd time lucky! 

2. How many were transferred? 2

3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies

4. Was assisted hatching done? No

5. What was the embryo quality? 1 x grade 1 -4 cell 1 x grade grade 2 - 4 cell on our last attempt

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? seconds

7. Singleton, twins...or more? still waiting 

8. Did you do accupuncture? No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? N/A


----------



## moomin05

*1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?* successful on the first attempt
*2. How many were transferred? * 2
*3. Where they embies or blasts?* day 5 Blasts
*4. Was assisted hatching done?* No
*5. What was the embryo quality?* 1 excellent and 1 very good - got confused with grading!!!!
*6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?* 5 mins
*7. Singleton, twins...or more?* singleton
*8. Did you do accupuncture?* no
*9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?* taking the risk and going for blasts, and also taking the full 2 week wait off work and just chilled out at home, without stressing about work!!


----------



## doyle

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?  1

2. How many were transferred?  2 

3. Where they embies or blasts?  day 3 embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?  no

5. What was the embryo quality?  grade 1 / 8 cell

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? just a few seconds

7. Singleton, twins...or more?  singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?  no

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? not really, just extremely lucky!!!

Dee


----------



## Northern Sky

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

First IVF:  short-lived BFP.  Second IVF:  currently nearly 9 weeks pregnant.

2. How many were transferred? 

Just one.  We only had one embryo from just 3 eggs.

3. Where they embies or blasts?

2 day embryo.

4. Was assisted hatching done?

No.

5. What was the embryo quality?

One Grade 1 embryo.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

Hmm, can't really remember.  Not that long.  A few minutes?  But then rested in bed at the clinic for about half an hour or longer.

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

Just the one!

8. Did you do accupuncture?

Yes, I had acupuncture throughout this and my previous cycle.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

It's hard to say.  I do think the acupuncture may have helped, and I tried to eat as healthily as possible before and during the cycle.  Also took time off work and did as little as possible for a few days following transfer! But really, I think it's mainly down to luck.


----------



## Yogi

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? ..........1st ICSI freeze all, 1st FET BFN 2nd FET BFP
2. How many were transferred? ..........2
3. Where they embies or blasts? ..........2 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? ..........No
5. What was the embryo quality? ..........One 3 Cell and one 4 cell 
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? ..........About 1 minute while they put the end of the table back on
7. Singleton, twins...or more? ..........One Miracle Little Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?..........No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?.........Just behaving as normal.  First failed cycle I did nothing and took time off work this time I carried on as normal but took it easy.  First failed cycle did pineapple juice etc this time did nothing like that.


----------



## Sheila

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? *6 X ICSI*
2. How many were transferred? *2*
3. Where they embies or blasts? *Blasts*
4. Was assisted hatching done? *No*
5. What was the embryo quality? *Clinic did not grade*
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? *Couple of minutes although it took over ½ hour for Mr T to put embies back*
7. Singleton, twins...or more? *Twinnies - yeah  *
8. Did you do accupuncture? *Yes & chinese herbal medicine with Dr Zhai *
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? *Went to the most successful clinic in the country and did what they told me to. Rested for full 48 hours after transfer then back to normal but nothing strenuous.*


----------



## Crommers

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
Just the one - we were very lucky

2. How many were transferred? 
2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done?
no

5. What was the embryo quality?
wasn't told

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
was taken back to my room and had to lay down for half an hour and not go to the loo 

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
one precious one

8. Did you do accupuncture?
no

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
I rested for a couple of days then back to normal - didn't do any housework for two weeks! (nice!)


----------



## Young D

Just a little fun poll for those of us out there still praying for success and looking to those who've had success for some uplifting info. I posted this before on FET board but I thought I'd open it up to some other boards....you know, I always love to hear good success stories. Thanks

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st Icsi
2. How many were transferred?  2
3. Where they embies or blasts?embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?nope
5. What was the embryo quality?grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?got up straight away for toilet
7. Singleton, twins...or more?singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?nope
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?I took two weeks off work which i also beleive helped and was very positive, as soon as we left hospital I bought pregnancy magazines, possibly all in the mind but it worked for me ate brazil nuts and pineapple like it was going out of fashion too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st ICSI
2. How many were transferred? 2 embryos
3. Where they embies or blasts? embryos -day 3
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? 'above average' not sure of the grades but 5 cell and 8 cell
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?no time at all needed to pee!!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? one on scan AT 5 Weeks but Miscarried 7 weeks and 6 days
8.Did you do accupuncture? yes swore by it through treatment and before, and also had a session immediately before ET and straight afterwards
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success accupuncture- Daniel Elliott, Zita West hypnotherapist-Maureen, 250 mls pressed pineapple juice, 5 Brazil nuts a day, 60 gms of protein when on treatment- didn't wok from EC and through 2WW, lost weight before and got BMI to 25 before starting treatment


----------



## endometriosislass

1.How many IVF/ICSI/FET`S until success? - 1st very blessed! my angels watched over me
2.How many were transferred? - 2 embryo`s
3.Were they embryo`s or blasts? - Embryo`s
4.Was assisted hatching done? - No
5.What was the embryo quality - 2x grade 2`s both 4cells
6.How long did you lay on table after transfer? - Didnt got str8 up the min he was finished desperate for loo anyways.
7.Singleton.twins....more? - Singleton
8.Did u do accupunture? - Nope alwasy believed its down to luck if its going to hapen it will.
9.Any tips that u feel helped to bring sucess? - Yea i believe in baby asprin 75mg and pint of milk everyday thats what i did anyways.


----------



## Blu

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 4 ICSi's, 4th one successful
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Very good
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? About a minute!  
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes, before, during and after treatment. On day of transfer had acu immediaely before and after (acupuncturist was just round the corner)
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  Finding a clinic that treated me and my body as an individual, not using a one-size-fits-all drug, et, ec policy


----------



## ella12

1.how many ivf icsi or fet untill worked ? 3rd time IVF lucky
2. how many were transfered ? 2.were they embies or blasts? EMBIES
4.was assis hatching done?NO
5.what was embryo quality ? GRADE 1
6.how long did u lay on table for ? 2 hours
7.singleton ,twins.more?? SINGLETON  
8.did you have accupunture ? Yes, and I believe that was half the reason of my success
9.any tips for succsess?  
Accupuncture, chinese herbs, colostrum tablets for egg quality, eating organic food, cutting out all caffine,


----------



## *Nic*

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? two failed attempts and then 3rd time lucky

2. How many were transferred? two every time

3. Where they embies or blasts? first and second time embies, third time blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done? no

5. What was the embryo quality? very good as they were blasts

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? about 20 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more? twins

8. Did you do accupuncture? yes before ET and after (until i was 24 wks pregnant)


9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? yes the acupuncture (Daniel Eliot also), changing clinics to the ARGC which is tailor made tx (including a detailed drug regime) not conveyor belt and taking the whole 2ww off work and relaxing. gestone injections instead of pessaries


----------



## Kelsey

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 4 ICSI's, 4th one was successful.

2. How many were transferred? Two.

3. Where they embies or blasts? Had Day 2 transfers on neg cycles. Blasts on successful tx.

4. Was assisted hatching done? Not on blasts but did have A/H on third unsuccessful tx.

5. What was the embryo quality? They didn't grade them as they were blasts, but they were grade 1's on day 2.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? I got up straight away after transfer.

7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins.

8. Did you do acupuncture? I did on cycles 2 and 3 but didn't on successful cycle.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Gestone instead of pessaries. Took DHEA for 3 months before starting tx, in addition to wheatgrass and agnus castus to lower FSH. Took DHA and EPA, magnesium, zinc, selenium, co-enzyme Q10, chelated manganese supplements in addition to Zita West's multi vitamins. Had detox and colonic irrigation before starting tx this time. Lost 2 stone in weight and got myself in better shape by swimming and going to the gym. Drank solgar whey to go during stimming and drank 1 glass of pure pressed pineapple juice and 5 brazil nuts a day during 2ww. Cut out caffeine and ate/drank organic whenever possible.


----------



## wildcat

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
Two - failed first time.

2. How many were transferred?
1 the 1st time - 2 the 2nd time

3. Where they embies or blasts?
1st time 2 day embies - 2nd time 3 day embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?
no

5. What was the embryo quality?
good the 2nd time 

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
5 mins!

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?
yes the first time but no the 2nd time

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
stay positive, don't stress and let nature do it's thing.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

 Very Lucky - got a BFP on our first IVF, after Clomid failed to bring joy

2. How many were transferred? 

 Only had one Embryo, but we had already decided to only transfer one because of our history

3. Where they embies or blasts?

 It was a 3 day, 9 cell grade 2 embryo 

4. Was assisted hatching done?

 Nope

5. What was the embryo quality?

 Grade 2 - slight fragmentation

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

 About 5 minutes - but I would have stayed there 2 weeks if I thought it would help  

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

 Just the one on board  

8. Did you do accupuncture?

 No but before I had egg collection, I had been having 2-3 sessions of Reflexolog a week

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

 Definately having a positive mental attitude - This will work!  
 Not getting stressed during the 2ww - I relaxed and had 2 weeks of work
 Act as if you are already pregnant, but don't worry if you have a 'hiccup' - most people wouldn't even think about having a glass of wine until after they got a  (I didn't but you know what I mean!)


----------



## Ceri.

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 3RD ICSI SUCCESFUL
2. How many were transferred? TWO
3. Where they embies or blasts? HAD 2 X 2 CELL EMBIES TRANSFERRED (GRADE 1)
4. Was assisted hatching done? NO
5. What was the embryo quality? GRADE 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? GOT UP STRAIGHT AWAY
7. Singleton, twins...or more? FIRST SCAN AT 7 WEEKS SHOWED THERE WAS ORIGINALLY TWINS, BUT ONE DIDNT WANT TO STAY
8. Did you do acupuncture? NO
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? ON THE 2WW, MAKE SURE YOU LAUGH AT LEAST ONCE A DAY! OR TRY TO!
KEEP YOUR MIND BUSY.


----------



## Sencybil1

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? Ist cycle (ICSI)
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? - 1 perfect blast, one not so good
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? about 25 mins, then had to pee
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes, twice on ET day and also before and during treatment, and continuing now
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Not being too wound up during the whole treatment process, having a PLan B for if it didn't work, watching lots of old episodes of friends during 2WW, and lots of cake to make me feel pampered!

Sencybil


----------



## TessaF

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 IUI (plus 2 cancelled ones) 1st IVF successful - had half eggs fertilised by IVF and half by ICSi all the IVF ones fertilised, none of the ICSI embryos made it past 2 days, which is apparently reallt rare - trust us!
2. How many were transferred? 2 grade 2 were transferred - sadly the one that wasn't wasn't frozen as they only do that in pairs at our clinic 
3. Where they embies or blasts? embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?nope
5. What was the embryo quality?both grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?about 10 mins, then a short walk back to our room, before 40 mins accupunture
7. Singleton, twins...or more?singleton - was twins but vanishing twin syndrome between 6-7 weeks 
8. Did you do accupuncture?yes - few weeks before transfer (once a week) twice a week for first week or so after transfer and once a week up to 12 weeks. It was very relaxing, I used a lady who is specialised in fertility treatment and definately felt it was doing some good - you can't really describe it until you have a session, but you can feel it working or doing somethng!)
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?Took whole of 2ww wait off to be able to travel to accupunture, eat properly, take gentle walks and rest. Listened to what my body was telling me to do - nothing exhertive at all - but then when i do things, even housework, its to the max, so i had to be really chilled - it took a lot of doing!! Took pregnacare religiously (but then have been doing for years!!) Also, tried to keep warm to keep blood circulating properly, but don't get too hot!!!

Good luck to anyone reading this who is about to or is already undergoing tx - the clinics tell you just to carry on as normal - but they can't have been through tx themselves or they would know that this is just impossible as it dominates your life totally during tx time. Look after yourself and do what you feel is right for you - when it comes down to it only you can decide what to do for the best and what you feel comfortable with


----------



## radnorgirl

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 2x IUIS, 1x IVF, 1x DE IVF, 2 xDE FET
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts?3 day old embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? yes
5. What was the embryo quality? top quality
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? one hour
7. Singleton, twins...or more? don't know yet
8. Did you do accupuncture? not this time
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? lots of water and a healthy diet


----------



## sharon1973

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?  2 x IVF 
2. How many were transferred?  2 
3. Where they embies or blasts?  Embies 
4. Was assisted hatching done?  No 
5. What was the embryo quality?  Very good 
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?  After a quick wee I was back on the table having accupunture 
7. Singleton, twins...or more? TWINS 
8. Did you do accupuncture?  Yes for about 2 months before starting the 2nd attempt 
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  Keep positive. I had accupunture every week in the 1st trimester and I believe that helped. Drink plenty of water and try and eat healthy


----------



## EmsyW

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st ICSI (M/c at 8 weeks), then + again from 2nd ICSI
2. How many were transferred? 2 (both times)
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies 
4. Was assisted hatching done? No 
5. What was the embryo quality? Best grade
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? I got up both times and went home to lay down for two weeks
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton 
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Stay positive, stay away from as much as possible that causes you stress. Drink plenty of water and try and eat healthy, try not to do things that later you can blame negative/ mc on


----------



## chucky egg 4

m+2 said:


> Just a little fun poll for those of us out there still praying for success and looking to those who've had success for some uplifting info. I posted this before on FET board but I thought I'd open it up to some other boards....you know, I always love to hear good success stories. Thanks
> 
> 1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 3 failed cycles
> 2. How many were transferred? two
> 3. Where they embies or blasts?embies
> 4. Was assisted hatching done?no
> 5. What was the embryo quality?grade 4
> 6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?1o minutes
> 7. Singleton, twins...or more?singleton
> 8. Did you do accupuncture?yes on attempt that worked
> 9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?yes drinking protein drink and taking Q10
> 
> Thanks so much for your time


----------



## birthbaby

ive already done this one i loved it i was only couple weeks preggers wen i replied so heres sum more hope again 

hi ive played this one   but will play again 

1.how many ivf icsi or fet untill worked ? 4 IVFS NOTHIN   1 FET IM PREGGERS   
2. how many were transfered ? 2.were they embies or blasts? EMBIES
4.was assis hatching done?NO
5.what was embryo quality ? GRADE 2WS
6.how long did u lay on table for ? I GOT STARIGHT UP  
7.singleton ,twins.more?? SINGLETON  
8.did you have accupunture ? NO I THINK I HAD ENUFF NEEDLES IN MY TIME 
9.any tips for succsess?  
YEP PINAPPLE JUICE AND BRAZIL NUTS
LOVE NIKKI XX

AND MY GIRL IS 8 MONTH OLD NOW


----------



## brownowl23

1.how many ivf icsi or fet untill worked ? 2 IVFS NOTHIN   1 DEIVF BFN, 2ND DEIVF PERGGERS 
2. how many were transfered ? 2.were they embies or blasts? EMBIES
4.was assis hatching done?NO
5.what was embryo quality ? EXCELLENT
6.how long did u lay on table for ? 20 minutes
7.singleton ,twins.more?? TWINS 
8.did you have accupunture ? YES DURING TX AND STRAIGHT BEFORE AND AFTER TRANSFER
9.any tips for succsess?  
PINAPPLE JUICE AND BRAZIL NUTS AND RELAXATION


----------



## Luc

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 4 x iui, 3 x icsi and 1 natural fet all bfn. then medicated fet and bfp!
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? yes
5. What was the embryo quality? 1 good 1 not so good
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? got staright up
7. Singleton, twins...or more? singleton, but both embies implanted initially - 1 vanishing twin one healthy bubs 
8. Did you do accupuncture? no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? In the only succesful cycle i have had after 8 failures this is what i did differently - Assisted hatching and taking steroids for the first time, carrying on as normal in the 2ww.


----------



## DEBS78

Hiya,

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 IVF, 1 FET
2. How many were transferred? 3 
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? First IVF Yes, FET no
5. What was the embryo quality?
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 30 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more?  Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?  No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Stayed calm and relaxed, rested the whole time (did nothing) drink pineapple juice and ate brazil nuts.

Debs xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Just thought I'd bump this up as I always think its interesting...




Natasha


----------



## cruelladeville

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? First IVF failed (no fertilisation), second ICSI worked.
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies, on day three4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 7 cell and 8 cell6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 5 minutes7. Singleton, twins...or more? twins initially but now singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? No9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? No-just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Sally W

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st attempt successful
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 6 cell and 5 cell
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Moved Straight away
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Stay as positive as you can.
Good Luck to you all
Sallyx


----------



## suzy

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?  1st attempt successful, then again bfp on 4th subsequent stimulated cycle.
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Day 3 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Wasn't told grade, but that one was compacting.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Got up straight away.
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? Once only, a month before.
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Persistence. To try and live life despite IVF. I think being postive sets you up for a big fall if you get a bfn, and the success has largely to do with the quality of the embies, rather than how you think. I felt distraction worked better than positive thinking.


----------



## allison kate

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 4 fresh IVF - all BFN, 1 med FET(3rd attempt) - BFP but m/c at 7 weeks, 1 natural FET (6th attempt)- BFP....please stay!
2. How many were transferred? Usually 3 but this time 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Day 3 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 1, embrologist said they looked perfect (proud mummy!)
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? In my clinic you are taken to and from ET in a bed and have to rest with feet up for two hours after transfer.
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Waiting to find out!
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes, once a month before and on the morning of ET
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? This time I carried on as normal and lived life as I would have done if I was trying to concieve naturally (having a natural FET helps with this process). Also having the immune testing, which revealed my blood clotting problems. Saying that I am convinced that I can only get pg with FET! 

Good luck everyone   

Allison xxx


----------



## emmsy

Just a little fun poll for those of us out there still praying for success and looking to those who've had success for some uplifting info. I posted this before on FET board but I thought I'd open it up to some other boards....you know, I always love to hear good success stories. Thanks

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 ICSI, 2nd FET
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies, Grade B, 4cell & Grade C, 3cell
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Ok, not great according to embryologist!
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? I didn't in my clinic you get up straightaway and go home or to work!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Carrying on as normal and lots of positive thinking imagining my embies dividing inside me and praying.

Ems xxx


----------



## Clareybob

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? ONE
2. How many were transferred? TWO
3. Where they embies or blasts? EMBIES - both 4-cell ones
4. Was assisted hatching done?NO
5. What was the embryo quality?2-3 (where their scale had 3 as best)
6. How long did you lie on the table after the transfer? ZERO
7. Singleton, twins...or more?TWINS
8. Did you do accupuncture?NO
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?PRAYER, A GOOD BALANCED DIET, GOOD CLINICIANS, RESTING AFTER ET FOR A NUMBER OF DAYS, NOT BEING OVERWEIGHT...other than that, good fortune, I guess...

Good luck to all of you waiting! Miracles do happen! The worrying doesn't seem to stop, even after the BFP, though! The wait until end of 1st trimester seems a really vulnerable time....

Clarey xxx


----------



## magoo

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
2nd cycle ivf pos
2. How many were transferred? 
2 transfered
3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?
Yes
5. What was the embryo quality?
Grade 2/3 so not bad, they were 5 and 7 cells
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
1/2hr tilted
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?
No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
With my 1st cycle i didnt do anything ie no work, with my 2nd it was xmas and as a mobile hairdresser i was REALLY busy, so a couple of days off then back to work as normal even carrying my heavy bag and i got my DD from that one  so i would if we ever go again carry on as normal.


----------



## AggieJ

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? ONE
2. How many were transferred? TWO
3. Where they embies or blasts? EMBIES - both 2 day 4-cell 
4. Was assisted hatching done? NO
5. What was the embryo quality? A/B
6. How long did you lie on the table after the transfer? Was kicked off pretty quickly!!  
7. Singleton, twins...or more? TWINS
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes loads - near weekly for a year before then within 30 minutes before and after ET
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Luck!! Really good clinic, no booze for year before, no smoky environments/smoking, acupuncture, good vitamins including co-enzyme Q-10 and Apimist, metformin?, fresh organic food (not from supermarket), loads of water, hypno CD, fresh air, slowing down pace of life, my DP, sis and friends.
I didn't work for 10 days but found lots of other distractions...

Good luck to everyone. I think this is a great thread... another one of my tips is to read lots of success stories on FF. Really helped me!

Kate x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 3rd attempt BFP (MMC 9.5w) 4th attempt BFP (today)
2. How many were transferred? TWO each time
3. Where they embies or blasts? EMBIES - 2day both times, no idea on size first time but this time one 4cell and had just divided into 4 cell 
4. Was assisted hatching done? NO
5. What was the embryo quality? "Good"
6. How long did you lie on the table after the transfer? not long at all one minute?  Led down afterwards for 12 mins then needed a wee (having had 2 before tx and 2 after I had led down as bladder too full!! ) 
7. Singleton, twins...or more? no idea yet just got bfp today
8. Did you do accupuncture? no had reflexology though 
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? no caffiene, upped protein (being veggie) and liquid intake to 2-3 litres a day, pint milk a day, glass not from concentrate pineapple juice a day, brazil nuts, hypnotherapy cd, no smoky environments/smoking, good vitamins, hanging out on here for support.


----------



## Sunnie

I can hardly believe I get to fill this in - used to dream of the day would be able to do this and wonder if I'd ever get here  Thank you Hull clinic!

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 cancelled cycle due to over response to stimms, 1 BFN, 1 BFP but miscarried at 5.5 weeks, 1 BFP which is the precious baby I'm carrying now

2. How many were transferred? 2

3. Where they embies or blasts? 3 day old embryos

4. Was assisted hatching done? No

5. What was the embryo quality? The worst we had had. Our clinic go from 5 being the best to 1 being the worst. One of ours was a Grade 3 and the other just below a Grade 3. Also they were only 4 and 5 cells and should ideally have been 7-8 cells on day 3.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? A few minutes and was then helped to slide across to a trolley to then be wheeled in to lie in the small ward type area. Stayed there for about 20 minutes.

7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes DH and I did this from the time we were diagnosed - cost a fortune! But helped me cope with all the treatments - don't know if made a difference but always responded well to drugs and had a good lining.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  I sort of feel that people can take comfort in the fact that there is probably little you can do to influence the outcome. I think it is out of our control really. I did the pineapple, brazil nuts, Zita West 3 day bed rest for our first cyle and after the BFN forgot about those. Our issue was male factor caused by a  childhood hernia and DH was a star and gave up all alcohol from the moment we were diagnosed, switched to loose cotton boxers, we both took Zita West vits, ate healthily and organic where possible, drank lots of milk when stimming, did our acupuncture. Something made a difference as DH sperm went from 1 million to 5 million - pretty impressive considering his issues were not lifestyle based. Spent ET day relaxing and lying on sofa reading, watching DVD's etc and then stayed off work for 1-2 weeks but pottered and took myself for day trips.  One final thing - I had read the study on the clowns/makingh women laugh after ET and the higher % of pregnancies - so for our last two positive cycles we came home from the clinic and watched Jimmy Carr on DVD. Who knows  

Love and luck to everyone reading this.

Sunniexx


----------



## Julie-Anne

- Sitting here on 2ww and this is really interesting


----------



## sharon1973

Julie-Anne,

Goodluck on the dreaded 2ww.

I've hopefully given you some extra luck by getting your bubbles to end in a 7.

Sharon xx


----------



## Julie-Anne

Thanks Sharon that was incredibly kind of you   I'm grateful for any extra help I can get


----------



## bib

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? Our first attempt of ICSI was a BFP
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? I grade 1 1 grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? No time, needed a wee!!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Beautiful baby girl
8. Did you do accupuncture? Little, but loads of reiki
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Pray and trust in mother nature xxxxxxxx

Bib xx


----------



## fudgeyfu

1.how many ivf/icsis/fets until success ? 2fet and 1 ivf was a bfp 

2.how many were transferred ? 2 

3.were they embies or blasts ? embies 

4.was assisted hatching done ? no 

5. what was the embryo quality ? grade 2 a 9cell and a 6cell day 3 

6.how long did you lay on the table after the transfer ? 1hour didnt have a full bladder with this cycle 

7.singleton twins ...or more ? 1 baby on board 

8.did you have accupuncture ? very little this time maybe twice 

9.any tips that you feel helped to bring you success ? i took the 2ww off work and relaxed stayed in bed the first 3 days 

goodluck girls


----------



## arthurthefantasticpenguin

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
Ist ICSI- very lucky!

2. How many were transferred? 
2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
grade 1

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
About 10 seconds!

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
1

8. Did you do accupuncture?
No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
I'm pretty sure it was just good luck!

Good luck


----------



## ZoeP

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? pregnant with 1st ICSI (had 1 IUI previously)

2. How many were transferred? 2

3. Where they embies or blasts? embies (poor quality as well)

4. Was assisted hatching done? no

5. What was the embryo quality? It was a 3 day transfer, was trying to go to blast but they started to fragment and needed to be put back where they belonged....so not good quality.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?  Was up straightaway...needed a p   

7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture? No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  I tried to think positive in my 2ww although there were a number of times I couldn't.


----------



## Macks

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?  2nd worked for us

2. How many were transfered? 2 embies

3. Were they embies or blasts? Embies

4. Was assisted hatching done? Nope

5. What was the embryo quality? We had one 8 cell and one 7 cell put back and althought they didn't tell us what grade they were the embryologist did say she was very impressed with them! Much better than last time!

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Got up after about a minute.

7. Singleton, twins.....or more? Twins, but am only 11 weeks so still a long way to go before I can confirm that it truely has worked for us and we have our babies.

8. Did you do accupuncture? No, Dh had tried it before for a different problem and it was useless so we have never been fans of Accupuncture. Being a Beauty/Holistic therapist myself I prefer Reflexology or Reiki.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I firmly believe that our success was due to Dh completely changing his diet and lifestyle, E.g no alcohol, plenty of supplements like selenium, brazil nuts and pumpkin seeds, excersise, no hot baths etc. I did my bit too with all the supplements and no alcohol and had Reflexology every month. We really tried hard for about 4-5 months before 2nd treatment and it paid off. It makes a difference, I'm sure of it.


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 
two fresh IVF (failed) and one FET positive outcome with twins!
2. How many were transferred? two
3. Where they embies or blasts? 3 day embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? when frozen grade 2, however upon thawing they lost some fragmentation and were then graded grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? twenty mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more? twins
8. Did you do accupuncture? yes an hour before ET and four hours after ET
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Relaxed, I had Gestone, prednisolone and Clexane this cycle...so think that made the difference!


----------



## fifilamour

Hi,

I've just got through my 2ww and found these poles a huge source of comfort and information. At last, I  have something to add, so thought I would drop in my two penneth... does anyone still say that?  

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
Unbelievably, lucky first time.
2. How many were transferred? 
2 were transferred
3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?
Nope
5. What was the embryo quality?
Grade ones.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Twenty minutes with the lights off and classical music playing. 
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Waiting for a scan
8. Did you do accupuncture?
Yes, only once, the evening before.
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
I don't know if it was stress/self-preservation/drugs or what, but I lsept for about 15 hours a day for the four days after transfer and then 'woke up' and went back to normal; and work. I tried to stay positive and hydrated and let DH look after me; for both our sakes.

Good luck to you all...   

Christine


----------



## *Jenny*

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 ICSI 

2. How many were transferred? 2 

3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies 

4. Was assisted hatching done? No 

5. What was the embryo quality? 1x grade 1 & 1x grade 1/2 

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Got straight up 

7. Singleton, twins...or more? Just the one  

8. Did you do accupuncture? No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Keep as positive as possible,  relax as much as possible,  rest when you want too,  and enjoy your time being PUPO as it my not last 

Good luck to you all            

Jenny


----------



## Monkey2008

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 IVF/ 1 FET - both BFN and then BFP on 2nd IVF
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies, 2 days
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 1 was grade 1/2, the other grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Not very long at all
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Was twins but only 1 at 12 week scan 
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes, every week from week before dregs through to et
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? A week off work from ec onwards, more relaxed generally because it was 2nd fresh cycle and I knew what to expect. No caffeine or alcohol from start of dregs. No exercise (except walking) after starting stimms. Lots of milk and water and protein. We also had quite a long gap between the FET and 2nd IVF (8 months) and went on a long holiday to Australia - I am sure it all helped!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 4 ICSIs
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 1 was grade 1, the other grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? about 10 seconds!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? Nope
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  Did the same as the other 3 cycles so not too sure.  Time off work, no alcohol or caffine.  Tried to relax but failed miserably..

Now 10 weeks preggers.


----------



## flan13

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? one ivf
2. How many were transferred? two
3. Where they embies or blasts? embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? grade 2-3 which was average in our clinic
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 10 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more? singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? considered but didnt bother
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? no not really i was very negative through it all to be honest, then i got the shock of BFP


----------



## janetl79

I have just finished my first ICSI cycle. Despite having 2 good quality 8 cell embroys transferred on day 3, I got a BFN.   . If poss, we would like to try blasts next time.

This poll makes interesting reading. Please keep posting!  

Thanks.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?   3 ICSI's ( Though first one cancelled half way through )

2. How many were transferred? Two

3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done? No

5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 1 and Grade 2+

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 10 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins

8. Did you do accupuncture? No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Ermm no  went back to work this time and  really thought it hadn't worked again come test day, couldn't look at the test sticks and had to leave it to DH to do


----------



## skiwizard

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? Two ICSIs. The 2nd ICSI got a BFP. Then 2 Medicated FETS. The 2nd Med FET got a BFP.

2. How many were transferred? First time was 2, 2nd time was 2, 3rd time was 2 and last and final time was 3.
3. Were they embies or blasts? All Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? All either grade 1 or 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? About 10 minutes
7. Singleton, twins...or more? First BFP was a singleton. 2nd BFP was triplets, but lost one embryo at 6 weeks.
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  The best tip I can give is this: It has very little to do with what you actually do during the 2ww abd beyond, and has everything to do with the embryos themselves and whether they feel they are perfect enough to implant and continue to grow to term. So dont stress about what to do and what not to do, whether to lie flat for days, or carry on as normal, whether to eat brazil nuts or whether to drink pineapple juice. The embryos will decide their own fate. You can help them a little by not overdoing things/not going to the gym, not drinking alcohol etc, but that's about it. It's really out of your hands. If its meant to be, it'll be. So no tips I'm afraid, just believe in those little embies and if they're meant to stay, then they will. 

Good luck. Hope this helps. 

Skiwizard


----------



## Klosie Girl

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?                Donor Egg IVF- Ist attempt a success  
2. How many were transferred?                                    2
3. Where they embies or blasts?                                  Blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done?                                  No
5. What was the embryo quality?                                Cant remember but very good.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?  10 minutes ( Had a train to catch   )
7. Singleton, twins...or more?                                      Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?                                      No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?    Nothing major, pineapple juice, brazil nuts & tried not to stress.

Klosie Girl


----------



## Kitty31

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?                Donor Egg IVF- Ist attempt 
2. How many were transferred?                                    2
3. Where they embies or blasts?                                  Blasts Day 5
4. Was assisted hatching done?                                  No
5. What was the embryo quality?                                Quality not discussed by Doctor
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?  Moved to private room straight away and lay on bed for 30 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more?                                      Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?                                      No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?    Lots of positive thoughts and gave our 
                                                                            embies pet names and talked to my belly a lot  

Kitty
xxxxx


----------



## freshstart

. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 ICSI BFN - 1 Natural FET BFP
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 2 mins, speculum clamp got stuck so would not release so was incredibly painful removing it I was screaming! So not a calm experience!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Also had reflexology which kept me stress free, ate as healthy as possible.  Was jaded doing FET as I was convinced it was going to fail but a day after transfer I just knew it had worked.


----------



## christina07

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?concieved first time but micscarried at 21 weeks
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts?embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?no
5. What was the embryo quality?7 cell and 8 cell one grade 1 one grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?10 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more?singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?down to fate


----------



## eggsharer

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? first time very lucky 
2. How many were transferred? 2 - clinics advice i was worried about twin preg
3. Where they embies or blasts? day 3, 8 cell grade 2
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? 8 cell, grade 2 both of them
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? only about 5 minutes then in recovery room maybe another half hour or so maybe an hour not sure
7. Singleton, twins...or more? TWINS - i knew they would both work - i am pleased/grateful now though of course
8. Did you do accupuncture? no reflexology for 9 months
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? marilyn glenville fertility plus for women vits (and for men for DH), reflexology, being ultra positive, 2ww vegged out watching box sets in bed did NOTHING


----------



## Izzy1971

Hi Girls,

2nd time I've tried to do this (lost the first one     ).  Anyway, I got a BFP this week and my HCG levels were 334 (12dpt).  

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
    1st and 2nd IVF have been BFPs but m/c 1st last December.  Will be voting on 2nd attempt for this poll.

2. How many were transferred? 
    2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
    embies
    
4. Was assisted hatching done?
    No

5. What was the embryo quality?
    Grade 2+ (1 being best at my clinic).  An 8 cell compacted embie and a 6 cell embie.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
    1 minute (needed to go to the loo!!!) 

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
    Still waiting to find out, but I'll let you know!!!  

8. Did you do accupuncture?
    Yes (all through tx) and 1 hour before ET and 3 hours after ET

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
    Acupuncture - I truly believe it made the world of difference.  If nothing else, it kept me calm in the 2ww.  I drank lots of milk (at least 2 pints a day) during 2ww and my scan today showed that my womb is VERY thick.....  Good luck to everyone on their 2ww, stay strong, stay positive.

Love,

Izzy xxxx


----------



## MissScarlett

I can't join in the poll itself, but just wanted to say that as someone about to undergo IVF #1 and not feeling overly postive at the success rates 1st time round this poll has really cheered me up and am now much more determined to stay positive as there are a lot more 1st time success stories than i would have thought.

Hoping lots more ladies get to post their ++ stories soon


----------



## ~ MJP ~

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 
1st - IVF - BFP but miscarried  
2nd - FET - BFN  
3rd - FET - BFN  
4th - IVF - BFP  

2. How many were transferred? 2 everytime except the first time as doctor advised just the one.

3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts everytime.

4. Was assisted hatching done? No.

5. What was the embryo quality? Grades 1 and 2.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 5 mins.

7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins.

8. Did you do accupuncture? No.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Positivity!! - I truly believed this was going to be my turn!! 

[fly]    GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!    [/fly]


----------



## HellyS

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 3rd DIVF (previously 3 DI  and 3 DIUI)
                                                          
2. How many were transferred?  2 

3. Where they embies or blasts?  Embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?  No.

5. What was the embryo quality?  Grades 1 and 2.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?  2 minutes!  Popped them in and up I got!

7. Singleton, twins...or more?  Singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?  No - too much of a scaredy cat  

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  The only things I did differently this time round were: - 
No alcohol from the month before tx (previously drank a couple when down regging), Co Enzyme Q10 from about three months before tx, took arnica the day before EC up until ET (made a big difference with swelling etc) and took the full 2ww off work.  

Good luck ladies


----------



## BettySpaghetti

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? This was 5th ICSI
2. How many were transferred? Two
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 2 X Grade 3 (at my hospital 4 = best)
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 5 mins if that!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Not sure yet - scan in a couple of weeks
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I think relaxation and PMA is key - having said this, I also believe that what will be will be and not an awful lot will affect that outcome. I went on holiday for a week the day after ET and it really helped me to remain chilled out


----------



## evertonfc

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
2x icsi 1 nat fet
2. How many were transferred? 
2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?
no
5. What was the embryo quality?
grade 1 (if i rember right)
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
about 2 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
single
8. Did you do accupuncture?
no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
i carried on as normal lots of fresh air i also read the jokes on here everyday so i had a good old laugh everyday(which i think helped)


----------



## wendysworld

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st ICSI

2. How many were transferred?  2

3. Where they embies or blasts? 5 DAY BLASTS

4. Was assisted hatching done? NO

5. What was the embryo quality? 5 GRADE 1 & 2

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
about 2 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more?  TWINS

8. Did you do accupuncture?
no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success ?  I had a more practicle view rather than emotional view i viewed it as if we have a child great if not we had a life before so we can have a life again i was very strong in thinking this and carried on almost as normal throughout but i felt that it had worked so mabe it was my pos attatude too! did loads of research on blasts too and made my embriologist take my 5 to blast normally they only take min of 6


----------



## amanda_hd

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
lucky enough for success with 1st ICSI (DD now nearly 3) then had 2 FET failures - thankfully last and final go resulting in my boy / girl twins now 6 months old
2. How many were transferred? 
 2 embies each attempt
3. Where they embies or blasts?
1. 2 x 4 cell, 2. 2 x 2 cell, 3. 1 x 2 cell & 1 x 5 cell, 4. 2 x 4 cell
4. Was assisted hatching done?
no
5. What was the embryo quality?
first 3 attempts clinic did not advise but last attempt we had grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
first 3 times had to get straight up, last time i was wheeled out of ET theatre and made to lie down for at least 30 mins - i had a small snooze 
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
A lovely girl with my first attempt and boy girl twins on my 4th attempt
8. Did you do accupuncture?
 on my last go
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
 i think my pma really did play a massive role as did my accupuncture. I also had bedrest for 4 days and then went about my normal days until test.

Good luck and prayers for all those trying


----------



## clucky chick

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? First cycle ICSI
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? 2 x 4 cells, excellent quality6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? got straight up - and nearly fell off the table!7. Singleton, twins...or more? singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Not really - I gave up alcohol, limited my tea drinking to 3 cups a day, did the brazil nuts and pineapple thing, and carried on pretty much as normal during the 2ww including lots of dog walking - whether any of this helped I have no idea!

The only thing I would say is that it aint over until it it's over.....My AF arrived two days before test date and even on test date I got a negative on a clearblue. I was sure it was all over. I went for bloods 14dpo but didn't even bother ringing for the results. They phoned me and my level was 13. They said there was little hope. I had bloods done on 16dpto and levels were 32.8 and then on 18dptp they were 97.9. I had a scan at 5wk 4days and there was a sac but it was tiny. Then, I had another scan at 6wk 4days and there was a heartbeat! Even my consultant seemed a bit surprised.

 and  to all


----------



## siamese

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st IVF after 4IUI treatments
2. How many were transferred? 2 embryos
3. Where they embies or blasts?embryos
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality?2 x grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?10 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more?singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?yes, weekly for about a year prior to IVF - once after EC and none after ET 
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I ate really well, about 7/8 portions of fruit /veg a day, no alcohol caffeine for 3 months prior to treatment, followed Zita West and Marilyn Glenville protocols. I also visited a naturally gifted bio-energy healer (it's a bit like reiki but he was born with a gift as apposed to training to be a healer) before and during treatment. You may think it is mumbo jumbo, but I truly believe he balanced my energy channels and got me fit emotionally for IVF. I think he made the difference.


----------



## cinders1

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st full ICSI after a abandoned cycle.
2. How many were transferred? 2 embryos
3. Where they embies or blasts? embryos
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality?hospital would not say, said people get too hung up on this.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 3 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more?singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?yes, weekly for about a 2 months prior to icsi - and will continue to 12 weeks.
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Tried to emotionally detach myself from it as much as possible to try to keep myself calm....went shopping straight after ET and read lots of books to try and keep my mind off things ( just rubbish chick lit books) went back to work straight away but tried to avoid any carrying, any stretching arms above my head, no ironing or hoovering ...( think this was a great move on my part, DH not so sure!)


----------



## AirmansWife

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 ICSI and I was blessed with a baby girl, but second ICSI was a BFN.
2. How many were transferred? 2 both times
3. Where they embies or blasts? 2nd day transfer
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 1st ICSI: 1 - grade 1 and 1 - grade 2, 2nd ICSI 2 - grade 2s
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? I got right up both times and left the clinic as soon as we were done in theatre.
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton the first time and nothing the second.
8. Did you do acupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? With my first I drank a lot of water as well as pineapple juice. I tried to rest as much as possible for the rest of the week after my transfer. I also took prenatal vitamins. 
My second time I moved two days before ER so we were still unpacking after the transfer. I didn't drink pineapple juice. Also, I was chasing an 11 month old around following the transfer. My suggestion is to follow my first example not my second that ended in a BFN.


----------



## Wicklow

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?  1st Ivf produced Alfie and then FET produced Thomas
2. How many were transferred?  2 both times
3. Where they embies or blasts?  3rd day transfer with alfie and then they took remainding embryos (15) to Blast but only 2 survived
4. Was assisted hatching done?  No
5. What was the embryo quality?  Dont know but i would give them both A*  
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?  I got up straight away, sat in waiting area for half an hour after each time
7. Singleton, twins...or more?  Singleton both times.
8. Did you do acupuncture?  No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  I lost weight before each cycle so i was in the best possible state i could be. I did the whole brazil nut/pineapple juice buisness both times but not sure if that really did anything? I tried to stay positive both times and didnt stress but i know how lucky i was and had never had a bfn so easier said than done!


----------



## Tottie

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?  2xICSI with own eggs, 2xICSI with donor eggs and 1 FET with donor eggs
2. How many were transferred?  2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Day 2 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?  No
5. What was the embryo quality?  Grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?  I got up after 5 minutes
7. Singleton, twins...or more?  Singleton 
8. Did you do acupuncture?  No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  Before my success cycle, I took several months off, did lots of walking, got lots of fresh air and ate well and reasonably healthily. I enjoyed myself over those months and enjoyed a glass of wine (or three!) when I felt like it without feeling guilty. I took Zita West vits  too.


----------



## mountainlion

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?   3 cycles IVF,no eggs collected. 1 cycle donor eggs giving DS and 1 FET with donor eggs, presently pregnant.
2. How many were transferred?   2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Day 2 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?  No
5. What was the embryo quality?  fresh cycle good quality, FET average.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 10mins 1st time, less than 5mins 2nd time.
7. Singleton, twins...or more?  Singleton 
8. Did you do acupuncture?  No, but prayed lots!!
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  1st time tried to do everything by the book, and took 2 days bed rest afterwards. After FET, too busy looking after son, to take any rest, especially as he was ill with chickenpox. I took Zita West vitafem and DHA before,during and after pregnancy. No special diet.


----------



## CLB78

Well, here goes...


1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? First ICSI BFP!!
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Dont really know, they didnt tell us and i was so overwhelmed with the whole process i forgot to ask!!
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Couple of minutes, could last any longer due to the full bladder and needing to pee!!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Just one perfect little heartbeat
8. Did you do accupuncture? No, couldnt afford it
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Do what feels right for you, i didnt do anything remarkably different to normal, drank plenty of water, stopped drinking coffee and tried to keep my mind occupied. My main bit of advice is to use this website for all the support you want but dont read all the bad stories, it is fine to be realistic, but dont scare yourself silly!

Good Luck Everyone!!!
LOL
CLB


----------



## *katie*

Well, here goes...


1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? First ICSI BFP!
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? They don't grade at bcrm, I only know they were good enough to take to blastocyst.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? A couple of minutes if that then got up and carried on as normal!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins
8. Did you do accupuncture? No, couldnt justify the extra expense at the time.
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Drinking plenty of water, eating healthily, avoiding smoky places, relaxing as much as poss (ha ha ha), the wonderful support from my FF's.  If I had any questions I asked the clinic/my named nurse, no matter how small.  I carried on with life as normally as possible - even doing a stims injection in the dark in the car at a wedding!!

Good luck to all...may all your dreams come true x


----------



## Kyla

Can't remember if I answered already but here goes:

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? FIVE
2. How many were transferred? TWO
3. Where they embies or blasts? BLASTS - DAY FIVE
4. Was assisted hatching done? NO
5. What was the embryo quality? GRADE FOUR (WHICH IS TOP IN MY CLINIC)
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? FIVE MINUTES, THEN IN WHEELCHAIR TO ROOM FOR ANOTHER 30 MINUTES
7. Singleton, twins...or more? TWINS
8. Did you do accupuncture? NO
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? RELAXED, ASPIRIN AND PINEAPPLE JUICE.


----------



## Becca1

Hi, here' my two penneth...

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? One IVF
2. How many were transferred? TWO
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies - I think?
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 1 - I think?
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 10 mins, then I walk round knock kneed for the day!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins!
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I stopped drinking Alchohol & caffine during the tx and I talked to my embies?? 

Good Luck to you all

Love Becca xxx


----------



## Sunshine73

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
2 ICSI's, both of which were BFNs, followed by a natural BFP!

2. How many were transferred? 
NA

3. Where they embies or blasts?
NA

4. Was assisted hatching done?
NA

5. What was the embryo quality?
NA 

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
NA - except that looking back to the natural equivalent I actually went for a 1 hour run about the time that embie would have been implanting (was doing weight watchers and had run out of points!)

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?
I did during last ICSI and was told I had 'sluggish blood'. Subsequent blood tests following my BFN found I had a minor deficiency in an anti-coagulant called protein c... so in fact the acupuncturist was correct!

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Although i didn't actively do anything different when I conceived naturally, looking back I guess I had made some changes that all might have made a small difference to the result. 
- I had been taking Q10 for about 2 months (couldn't remember why I'd even bought it, but thought I may as well use it up!)
- I'd been going to weight watchers for most of the year, and although I hadn't lost loads I was within the healthy BMI range and was consistently eating well, including lots of fresh fruit smoothies and skimmed milk
- I was also taking agnus castus for the first half of my cycle and then wild yam for the second half - again mainly to use them up(!) but they are meant to help to regulate your cycle and balance your mood (the mood balancing effect of agnus castus is amazing, it also lengthened my cycle by 3 days when I took it before), 
- I'd taken low dose aspirin for 2.5 weeks, because of the discovery of my slight protein c deficiency (got the ok from my doctor first though)
- I was excercising semi-regularly (including an hour's run around the time embie was implanting!)
- BUt I'd also been out and had more than a few glasses of wine!!!!! 

From a 'mental' side I honestly and truly had given up all hope of ever conceiving and was trying to work out how I could tell my husband that I wasn't going to do any more txs. In-line with this I booked up lots of holidays (including a skiing trip next march   ), I also threw myself into building my business and generally felt very happy because I was focussing on doing the things that I could do well rather than beating myself about the things that I felt I was 'failing' at.

I'm not sure that doing what someone else has done necessarily works as we're all so different and need TX for so many different reasons, but I thought I should share it with you anyway.

Wishing you every success on your journey  

xxxxx


----------



## nat4353

hello girls          

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 IVF

2. How many were transferred? 2

3. Where they embies or blasts? embies

4. Was assisted hatching done? no

5. What was the embryo quality?  both embies top quality

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 1 min

7. Singleton, twins...or more?  1 bean on board

8. Did you do acupuncture?  YES i had 1 session a week from start of D/R and b4 and after EC and ET then 1 a week again till week 12 of preg. I looked forward to sessions and did not find them painful or uncomfortable in any way.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

where do i start

acupuncture,

vitamins including L-arginine, vit E, coq 10, multi vit, folic acid, zinc, selenium, ginseng, my partner although his swimmers are fine had multi vit, zinc, L-arginine, L carnitine,

wheat grass and spirella tablets ( superfoods) can get from bodykind.com

pineapple juice, Brazil nuts, pt and half of milk a day

used a hot water bottle whilst stimming, and throughout kept tummy warm also kept feet warm

no baths after ET

no alcohol ( just the once during D/R)

decaff tea

lots of water everyday

at ET tried to relax my body as much as possible, they said it was textbook and if only they all went as well as mine did ( so don't know if that helped)

oh yes im very sad but i bought a fertility spell and followed it and kept the lucky charm i take it everywhere with me even now
i prayed to god, my nan , god of fertility any one who would listen - yes im mad !!!!!! LOL

As for PMA i had none at all i so thought it had failed the whole way through

took things easy for a few days after ET ( did go shopping next day though hehe) then carried on as normal no lifting

if anything i wanted to do as much as i could, people say don't stress but were having IVF i tried my best but we know its not a stress free tx. id had a very bad month b4 as my mothers house had burnt down and she had only just got out of hospital so i don't really know how relaxed i was through out.

- my friend had ivf 2ed go did none of the above and got her bfp so who knows if any of it helps or not

good luck xxxxxx


----------



## JKO73

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

One IVF

2. How many were transferred? 

2 - only had 2 eggs collected so was lucky to get 2 embies to put back in!

3. Where they embies or blasts?

Embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?

No

5. What was the embryo quality?

Both grade 2 - 1 x 6 cell and 1 x 4 cell

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

About a minute!

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

Singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?

Yes

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

I ate brazil nuts by the bucket load which I think may have helped my lining.

Also, my acupuncture lady advised total rest for 3 days after ET so that's what I did - sofa, bed, etc!

Wishing everyone lots of luck!

x


----------



## fingersarecrossed

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 2 x IVF (1st-ovulated too early, 2nd zero fert) and success on 1st ICSI
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? 3 day embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell no grading advised
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? No more than 2 minutes
7. Singleton, twins...or more? One much loved singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I lost about 4.5 stone prior to 3rd tx (1st ICSI) which whilst it probably helped me be healthier, I don't regard it as the definitive factor in me getting pregnant as I had been ttc for 15 years at various weights. Stay positive, for some of us it is a long, slow journey to our goal but every station I stopped at along the way taught me or the docs something about my body and how I react to tx. It was all worth it. Wishing everyone the very best of luck


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 5x DIUI, 2xICSI (Although was PG on 5th IUI and 1st ISCI but both resulted in mc)
2. How many were transferred? 2  
3. Where they embies or blasts? Day 3 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 2x grade 1, a 9 cell and a 8 cell. plus 8x grade 1 embies in freezer! 
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? I was wheeled in a chair to recovery, then got up after 2mins to wee!!  
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins, only found one at first scan, then Twinnies at second!!  
8. Did you do accupuncture? No  
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Pineapple juice, lots of water and a positive attitude! Also I lost 25lbs after last miscarriage and started Aspirin and Metformin!


----------



## wishing...

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 x ICSI (eSET) & 1 x natural cycle FET
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blastocysts
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 2 top grade blasts (before freeze, don't know if they were re-graded after thaw.)
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? About half an hour
7. Singleton, twins...or more? One perfect little heartbeat! 
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Lots of water, brazil nuts & pineapple juice, acupuncture, natural cycle (felt physically much better without the drugs), Natal Hypnotherapy IVF Companion CD, orange pants (!?!), a short walk in the park every day after transfer (a little exercise but not too much - helped me to relax and keep my head clear!) but most of all an unsinkable positive attitude second time around!!!       

Good luck to everyone. Dreams can come true... 

wishing xx


----------



## ilovesnow

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? *First IVF cycle*
2. How many were transferred? *Two*
3. Where they embies or blasts? *Embies*
4. Was assisted hatching done? *No*
5. What was the embryo quality? *Grade 2/3, where grade 1 was the best*
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? *20 minutes*
7. Singleton, twins...or more? *Twins*
8. Did you do accupuncture? *No*
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? *Brazil nuts, Protein shakes, Full fat milk.... basically eat as well as you can and take decent vitamin supplements. Rest loads & drink tons of water. Zita West book 'Fertility & Conception' was a great help and I followed loads of her advice. *

I found this thread very helpful when I was starting IVF. Good luck to everyone


----------



## millie31

. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? third fresh ICSI
2. How many were transferred? Two
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 1 8 cell and a grade 2 8 cell. Where grade 1 was the best
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 5 minutes
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes 
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Brazil nuts. Rest loads & drink tons of water. I took the 2 weeks off and rested. Did a positive CD twice a day and belived it would happen this time!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? This was first ICSI (but had had Clomid and 3 IUI's before)
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? nope
5. What was the embryo quality? 1 grade 1 (10 cell) and 1 grade 2 (8 cell)
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 20 mins after but ws moving around
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins
8. Did you do accupuncture? nope
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I got out of a hectic stressful shift work job to a more mellow 9-5 job


----------



## Stretch

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? - very lucky so far....this is our first ICSI
2. How many were transferred? - 2 (was going to do 1 but read loads of stories on here so went for 2)
3. Where they embies or blasts? - 4 day embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? - no
5. What was the embryo quality? - grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? -i dont know i was asleep!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? - dont know yet but bloods reveal maybe 2!
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Sanatogen Pro Natel vitamins


----------



## als2003flower

1.  4 IVF's  - BFP on 4th 
2.  2 were transferred - (never been lucky to get any frozen)
3.  Friday EC Monday ET so thats 3 day embies
4.  No assisted hatching done
5.  Both were graded at 3 (1 being best quality and 4 being lowest quality) 
6.  lay on table for about 5 mins max after ET
7.  Not known at this stage if single/twins ect..
8.  No accupunture
9.  Only took folic acid approx 3 months before starting tx and everything else as normal..


----------



## Marielou

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? Complcated answer ... I had 1 FET and 3 IVF's to get my son, and had a further 2 FET's for this pregnancy. 
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? My clinic don't grade, but told me 2 top quality embies - 1 was an 8 cell compacting, the other was a 4 cell (lost 2 cells in the thaw)
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 45 minutes - they forgot I was there!!!!!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? We find out on the 27th!     
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Honestly? No, I carried on as normal.


----------



## KELLYO

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 2 icsi's first one bfn this one bfp (never got any frosties)
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? day 2 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? as a rule they dont grade embies but i asked as they said they were grade 1 one might have been bordering on a grade 1/2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?  about 20 mins then led to a room where i lay down for over an hour as they were busy and forgot i was there lol
7. Singleton, twins...or more?  find out tuesday.....
8. Did you do accupuncture? i did on my first it made me bleed so vowed never again, didnt do itthis time and bfp
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  i was a lot more relaxed this time not sure why i just was. i had a sense of ease about things despite having a harder second time with down regging and not producing as many eggs and the anasthetic not working for me this time.


----------



## flamingo

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st fresh cycle of PESA/ICSI/IVF - BFP, twins, lost one at 8 wks DD born. 1st FET - BFN, 2nd FET BFP DS born
2. How many were transferred? x2 every time
3. Where they embies or blasts? embies every time
4. Was assisted hatching done? No every time
5. What was the embryo quality? 1st pg Grades A & B, 2nd and 3rd times don't know - JR stopped grading. Only use good lookers  1st FET (BFN), 4 cell on thawing, not 100% thaw success. One embie lost 1 cell but had gone up to 5 by transfer, the other was still 4 cells. 2nd FET (BFP), both embies 4 cells on thawing, 100% thaw success, one had gone up to 5 cells by transfer.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Fresh cycle about half an hour, FETs about 5 mins.
7. Singleton, twins...or more? 1st fresh cycle twins (one lost at 8 wks), 2nd FET singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?  I took a multivit for pre pg and folic acid, other than that I too carried on as normal.

Huge amounts of luck everyone   

Flamingo
xx


----------



## ready4Family

I'll anser for this past time around...

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
  --> 2 FETs, 1 IVF, 1 FET all BFNs.  Then did IVF (icsi) and got a BFP

2. How many were transferred? 
  --> 2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
  --> blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done?
  --> they hatched

5. What was the embryo quality?
  --> wasn't told

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
  --> They kicked us out right away as there was another ET after us.  However, lied down in the waiting room for 20 minutes

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
  --> waiting to find out (levels are high though so could be either)

8. Did you do accupuncture?
  --> yes for the first time.  Started at start of cycle.  Went weekly until EC, 3x week of EC and then day before ET

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
  --> I ate really healthy cutting down sugar, eating lots of protein (I don't eat meat so beans, fish and eggs), drank lots of water, lots of veggies and fruit
  --> took it easy for first week of 2ww


----------



## Ging ging

Hi

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
1st Donor ICSI
2. How many were transferred? 
2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
EMBIES 3 cell and a 4 cell
4. Was assisted hatching done?
no
5. What was the embryo quality?
weren't told, they said they were nice ones
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
5-10mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
twins
8. Did you do accupuncture?
yes
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
do what you feel you have to do, so you don't have any regrets, I did acupuncture, went caffeine free, and was off from EC till test day, I followed the advice in Zita wests guide to getting pregnant, also visualising your embies snuggling in, breathing exercising etc,everyone is different.

Good luck


----------



## Spaykay

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? ICSI+FET+DEISCI 9 
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? top number
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 5 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more? singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? Yes...1st time I did!
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
 Just tried abso-bloomin-lutely everything and anything suggested!

Hope this helps!

Kay xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Early days for me but hopefully worth my posting too.

How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

3 with my own eggs, 5 with donor

How many were transferred? 

3 embryos this time (very rare for our clinic to do but it was our very last chance)

Where they embies or blasts?

3 day old embies

Was assisted hatching done?

No

What was the embryo quality?

Grade 1 - 1 with 2% fragmentation, 1 with 5%, 1 with 7%

How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

Nearly an hour. Would normally have only done 30 minutes but thought I would stay a bit longer this time

Singleton, twins...or more?

Singleton

Did you do accupuncture?

No

Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

Keeping as stress free as possible, rest, good diet and having issues diagnosed at last.

Good luck everyone

Pen
xxx


----------



## winny

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? Got VERY lucky first go!
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? EMBIES
4. Was assisted hatching done?YES
5. What was the embryo quality?TOP
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?Got straight up then went for Burger King!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? single
8. Did you do accupuncture?no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?


----------



## *eloise*

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

First time lucky

2. How many were transferred?

One

3. Where they embies or blasts?

Day 5 expanded blastocyst

4. Was assisted hatching done?

No.

5. What was the embryo quality?

4AA - 4 being the highest quality

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

One hour.

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

Singleton.

8. Did you do accupuncture?

Yes, but only had 4 sessions - 2 x while stimming, 1 x before ET, 1 x 4dpt

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

Staying positive - my acupuncturist told me I shouldn't let even an element of doubt into my mind - easier said than done, but I tried my best. I also did a lot of reiki on myself, I think that might have helped and I plan to keep on with it because I remember my reiki master telling us that "reiki babies = happy babies" and they don't cry so much...we'll see about that. On top of all of this, I also did pretty much anything else one can, just in case - e.g. no caffeine, lots of brazil nuts, 1l milk, 2l water, pregnancy vitamins, lots of protein, hot water bottle on the tummy during stimms, 24hr bed rest after ET - you name it, I did it. Who knows if any of it helped!


----------



## Netty J

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
Successful on our third ICSI attempt

2. How many were transferred? 
Two

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embies (day 3)

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Grade A's

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
About 5 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Twins

8. Did you do accupuncture?
Yes, on the run up, during and after tx and once or twice through my pregnancy

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Got kicked by one of my horses about 4 days after ET. Ended up flat on my back in the stable. I wouldn't recommend it, however it made me think there is little we can do to influence the outcome. If ever a cycle should have failed, it was that one....


----------



## Nelly1971

Hi, I can't add to this (yet) - great poll, full of great advice! xx


----------



## jen83

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 
This was my 2nd ivf fresh cycle, bfp 1st go but sadly m/c. I had one f/t bfn 
2. How many were transferred? 1
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blast
4. Was assisted hatching done?   dont fink so 
5. What was the embryo quality? Top blast.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Got straight up then went for chips and ice cream............ not mixed together thou!  
7. Singleton, twins...or more? not sure till scan very low chance of identical twins as only one blast. singleton had x2 early scans.
8. Did you do accupuncture? yes every week twice on transfer day. love it! 
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? i listened to zita wests three guided relaxation and positive visualisation sessions for ivf everyday and just tried to relax as much as possible. 

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Skybreeze

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? Successful on my 3rd cycle of IVF

2. How many were transferred? 2

3. Where they embies or blasts? 1 blast and 1 molar

4. Was assisted hatching done? No

5. What was the embryo quality? Very early blast (stage 1, 5 being the best) and a top grade molar

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? I didnt, I got straight up 

7. Singleton, twins...or more? I'll Let you know 

8. Did you do accupuncture? No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?Be as positive as you can. Relax for the first few days, Take things easy.

Natalie xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop

How many ivf/icsi/fet's until sucessful? 3 full ivfs 1 fet but embies didnt survive the thaw.

How many transfered? 3

Where they embies or blasts? embies

Was assisted hatching done? no

What was the embryo quality? two grade 1 and one grade 2 (1 being the best 5 the poorest)

How long did you lay on the table for after transfer? half an hour or so

Singleton, twins etc? twins (conceived triplets but miscarried one)

Did you do acupunture? no

Any tips that you feel helped bring you success? Relax and stay positive. I cried solidly for my first two tx and it cant have helped me. The third time I just relaxed and forgot about it all (as much as possible) and found myself pregnant!!

Isobel xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

How many ivf/icsi/fet's until successful?    1st IVF cycle

How many transfered?    2 

Where they embies or blasts?    Embies

Was assisted hatching done?    No

What was the embryo quality?    Grade 2 and 2/3

How long did you lay on the table for after transfer?    Had to lay down for 20 minutes due to just having the pessary inserted 

Singleton, twins etc?    Single

Did you do acupuncture?    No

Any tips that you feel helped bring you success?    I relaxed tried not to over think about it or analyze all the symptoms and always talked positive that it was going to work

twinkle


----------



## Angua

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success - 1 ICSI, 1 FET
2. How many were transferred? - 1 each time
3. Where they embies or blasts? - ICSI - embie, FET - blast - 
4. Was assisted hatching done? - No
5. What was the embryo quality? - very good
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? - No more than a few mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more? - singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? - yes for the ICSI process, no for the FET
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? - Relax for the first day or so after procedure, take it easy the second, but after that, make sure you get some light excersise (e.g. walking down to the shops), to ensure that your blood is circulating well. I also took a week off work to reduce stress.


----------



## loonymoon

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

This was my second IVF cycle

2. How many were transferred?

Two

3. Where they embies or blasts?

Day 3 embryos

4. Was assisted hatching done?

NO

5. What was the embryo quality?

2 x 8 Cell, both Grade 1

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

Straight up and out into a rainstorm!

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

Too early to know yet

8. Did you do accupuncture?

No (I did on my last cycle - BFN - and didn't find it helpful)

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

I really kept things simple this time, realising that all my obsessing during my last 2ww made no difference at all. I stayed positive (I know, easier said than done) and tried to carry on as normal. Walking the dog everyday, eating brazil nuts if i remembered, sleeping if I felt like it (I took three weeks off work this time), watching funny films. I just went with the flow.


----------



## Cherry Tree

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 2 ICSI's
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Both Grade 1's
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? seconds because I was desperate for the toilet after they were over an hour late doing the transfer  7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton  
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Not really, I probably did everything you shouldn't (other than drinking and smoking obviously) as was convinced it wouldn't work again 

xx


----------



## Tracey and Neil

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
This was our first IVF/ICSI (after 10 years TTC)
2. How many were transferred?
Two
3. Where they embies or blasts?
2d embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?
No
5. What was the embryo quality?
One - average. One - good
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Hardly any time, I was bursting for the toilet!!
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton
8. Did you do acupuncture?
No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
PMA!  Also Solgar's "Whey-to-go" to increase protein intake, and was off work from EC to after OTD


----------



## sezzy

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 2x IVF, Ix ICSI!
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts
4.Was assisted hatching done?No
5. What was the embryo quality? Good
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Laid down for about 15 minutes afterwards
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Twins
8. Did you do accupuncture?Yes.  Pre and Post implantation
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? good diet, accupuncture and a PMA!!!


----------



## lotsky

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?  3 failed natural IUI s but then ICSI no one BFP DD born and ICSI no 2 a year later BFP twins born!!! (how lucky is that)
2. How many were transferred? both times 2 transferred
3. Where they embies or blasts? both times blast. we stuck to our guns about this. NO day 3 even when clinic said we should consider it.
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? with DD they were AB and BA blasts and with the twins they were both AA blasts.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? about 15 minutes then in recovery for about 1 hour
7. Singleton, twins...or more? 1x singleton 1x twins
8. Did you do accupuncture? no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? decide on a plan of action and stick to it. We were sooo tempted to go and do a day 3 transfer with the twins as we collected 7 eggs, 5 fertilized and 5 made it to day 3. Clinic said 6 was minimun to go to day 5 but we insisted and in the end we had 3 good blasts, 2 were transferred and the third went bad on day 6 (otherwise they would have frozen it) On day 3 all 5 were considered good, so how would they have known which were the good ones then.... it would have been pot luck, so so glad we bit the bullet and sweated it out until day 5, could not imagine being without my twin boys now.

Good Luck all out there


----------



## purplejr

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 ICSI, 1 FET, 2 ISCI
2. How many were transferred? 2 on 1st two ISCI, 1 on FET, 1 on successful ICSI
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 4 cell dividing to 5
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 10 min
7. Singleton, twins...or more? single
8. Did you do accupuncture?No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? not really


----------



## cfh

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
1st time lucky

2. How many were transferred? 
2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Good

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
10/15min

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Twins

8. Did you do accupuncture?
Only twice and before I started treatment

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Try to keep calm (very difficult) and drink lots of water. I gave birth to healthy 8lb 1oz and 6lb 1oz girls


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1 IVF/ICSI and BFP
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts?day 3 embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?no
5. What was the embryo quality?Grade 1 plus 8 cell and 1 compacting
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?5 minutes or so
7. Singleton, twins...or more?Singelton
8. Did you do accupuncture?no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?Waiting until in the right frame of mind, being very relaxed and taking one day at a time, healthy diet and no vices, rest for 3 days after et, pure luck, not getting caught up in loads of mumbo jumbo and just going with the flow


----------



## Lentil

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
1st time lucky but mmc and then 2 x BFN's. But 1st DE ICSI BFP  

2. How many were transferred? 
2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Good

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
50 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
not sure until scan on 30th but Bhcg was over 300 at 13dpo!  

8. Did you do accupuncture?
Four times before I started treatment

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Realising that my owb eggs were never going to make our dreams come true. That aside I cut out sweeteners, caffeine, alcohol etc after ET and had 3 days laid up on sofa after ET too.

xxxxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
4 x IVFs (1 x cancelled OHSS)
2. How many were transferred? 
4th go = 2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embryos
4. Was assisted hatching done?
No
5. What was the embryo quality?
I was told 'good' quality, one was 6 cell the other was 7
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
5-10 minutes
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton
8. Did you do acupuncture?
3rd IVF I did, resulted in BFN, 4th IVF didn't bother, resulted in BFP
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Supplements and vitamins and no alcohol or caffeine whatsoever. No aspartame (so had to not drink my beloved fizzies and throw out all sugar-free/diet drinks and even chewing gum). Ate to a schedule, even with work (!) i.e.: still stopped for lunch (very difficult). Basically, had a good routine for meals and diet throughout.


----------



## Skirtgirl

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?      4th and 8th worked

2. How many were transferred?      3 for the 4th and 2 for the 8th

3. Where they embies or blasts?          3 day old embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?      Yes for the 4th(own eggs)  No for the 8th(donor eggs)

5. What was the embryo quality?          Not sure but 4th were granular and 8th were excellent

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?        4th 10mins  8th 1 hr

7. Singleton, twins...or more?          4th twins        8th singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?        no

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?        Relax as much as possible


----------



## Nicksy

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?      We were very fortunate and our 1st IVF worked.

2. How many were transferred?      only the one little golden miracle embie. Only this one made it!!

3. Where they embies or blasts?          embie

4. Was assisted hatching done?      No

5. What was the embryo quality?          They told us it was excellent

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?        I didn't, got straight up

7. Singleton, twins...or more?          singleton

8. Did you do accupuncture?        no

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?        I didn't do anything differently. Because we had such a rubbish fertilisation rate, I honestly thought we wouldn't get a BFP!


----------



## lmb15

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? *1st time lucky*
2. How many were transferred? *2*
3. Where they embies or blasts? *day 2 embies*
4. Was assisted hatching done? *no*
5. What was the embryo quality? *1 grade 2, 1 grade 2/3*
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? *45 minutes*
7. Singleton, twins...or more? * singleton*
8. Did you do accupuncture? * no*
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? *took one step at at time, didn't get overwhelmed or obsess about symptoms/lack of symptoms etc!*


----------



## MissScarlett

lmb15 said:


> 1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? *3 x IVF = BFN 1 x DEIVF = BFP*
> 2. How many were transferred? *2*
> 3. Where they embies or blasts? *5 day blasts*
> 4. Was assisted hatching done? *no*
> 5. What was the embryo quality? *not told*
> 6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? *40 minutes*
> 7. Singleton, twins...or more? * singleton*
> 8. Did you do accupuncture? * 1st IVF yes, none for the remaining treatments*
> 9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? *giving up on own eggs!*


----------



## lioness

Hello there!

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
One attempt - ICSI

2. How many were transferred? 
2 embryos transferred

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
Told 'very good' but not giving grading

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
About 2 mins! Then a wheelchair transfer before about 30-40 mins in a hospital bed

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?
Yes, a few weeks before starting tx, once a week during tx, then the day before ec, day before et and day after et.
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Tried to relax and did very little on the two week wait

Good luck!


----------



## grotbags

Just saw this and thought I'd share especially with my embryo quality!  There is hope!

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
First attempt at IVF

2. How many were transferred? 
2 embryos transferred, wanted to opt for SET but with embryo quality was advised against this

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Embryos

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No

5. What was the embryo quality?
No grade given but were only 2 cell – so best of luck!  I think it was a surprise to everyone at the clinic when it was a BFP

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Got up straight away, got ready and told to go home.  Took it easy for the rest of that day but back to work the following day

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Twins – mmc of 1 twin at 11+3

8. Did you do acupuncture?
No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
I tried to carry on with my everyday life as normally as possible, we didn’t tell anyone so think the pressure was a bit less

Good luck all


----------



## teresal

just thought i'd join in

1. How many IVF/ICSI/FET's until success?
first was cancelled at the start oestrogen levels to high
second ended in a BFN, started af 3 days before OTD
third attempt OMG BFP

2. how many ebryos transferred?
first full cycle 2
second time 3

3. where they embies or blasts?
embryos

4. was assisted hatching done?
No

5. what was the embryp quality?
first cycle wasn't told
second go 2x 8cell 1x 6 cell on a three day transfer

6. how long did you lay on the table after transfer?
first cycle didn't get to lay on table at all, as soon as transfer was done was told to go get changed and go home
second go lay on table for about 30 mins

7.  Singleton, twins... or more?
singleton

8. did you do acupuncture?
No

9. any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
first cycle-- i did nothing at all, ate everything healthy, didn't drink tea, coke etc
second time -- just carried on as normal, didn't do any heavy lifting or over stretching but didn't wrap myself in cotton wool this time

Good luck


----------



## pipandattic

Ooh, my first ever posting on FF!

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
    IVF, Lucky 1st time

2. How many were transferred?
    2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
    Blasts

4. Was assisted hatching done?
    No

5. What was the embryo quality?
    Excellent

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
    Got up immediately

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
    Scan 8/1/10 but bHCG 423 14dpo, 1079 16dpo

8. Did you do accupuncture?
    No

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
    Nothing special really

Me 41, DP 39 FF couple.
11/09 1st IVF Lister EC 5/12,  ET 10/12 2 blasts on board, 19/12 BFP!


----------



## katlou

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
  1 IVF fail, 1st FET BFP!!

2. How many were transferred?
    2

3. Where they embies or blasts?
  3 day embies

4. Was assisted hatching done?
    No

5. What was the embryo quality?
    Excellent grade A

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
    30 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
    We think twins, scan next week!

8. Did you do accupuncture?
    Yes

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
    Just relax, what will be will be!!


----------



## karenanna

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?

5th time lucky! - 3 ICSI BFN, 1 FET BFN, 1 ICSI BFP

2. How many were transferred? 

2

3. Where they embies or blasts?

Day 6 Blastocysts

4. Was assisted hatching done?

No 

5. What was the embryo quality?

1 x 5AA, 1 x 5AAB

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?

30 mins

7. Singleton, twins...or more?

??

8. Did you do accupuncture?

Yes, for 6 months pre cycle and pre and post transfer on ET day

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?

Moving clinics to ARGC


----------



## Aenor

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
First time lucky.

2. How many were transferred? 
One

3. Where they embies or blasts?
Blastocyst

4. Was assisted hatching done?
No.

5. What was the embryo quality?
Not sure. I didn't ask.

6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
No time at all. I jumped up, went to the loo, then took my husband to the pub! (For a non-alcoholic drink, I hasten to add...)

7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Just the one. UPDATE: now it's two! Identical twin boys.

8. Did you do acupuncture?
No.

9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Accept that it's going to be an emotional rollercoaster. Be realistic about the odds of it working. I had it fixed in my mind that it would take three or four goes to achieve success, so when it worked first time, it was an extra-nice surprise, but I was geared up to cope with a BFN.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

This is for TTC #3, I have had twin boys through tx, see my previous post on this board!

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 
*1st FET*
2. How many were transferred? 
*2*
3. Where they embies or blasts? 
*Day 3 embies*
4. Was assisted hatching done? 
*No*
5. What was the embryo quality? 
*1x 7 cells grade 1 and 1x 7 cells grade 2*
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 
*Maybe 10 minutes*
7. Singleton, twins...or more? 
*Awaiting first scan but BHCG 198 11dpt (first scan TWINS again!!)*
8. Did you do accupuncture? 
*No*
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? 
*PMA  & Aspirin*


----------



## babydreams09

*1. How many IVF/ICSIs/FET's until Success:* 

*First time lucky!*

*2. How many were transferred?* 

*2 * 7 cell*

*3. Were they embies or blasts?* 

*3 day embies*

*4. Was assisted hatching done?* 

*No*

*5. What was the embryo quality?* 

*Both 7 cell, my clinic rated one good (ie some fragmentation) and good/fair (ie moderate fragmentation). They would probably have been a grade 2 and grade 2/3 in another clinic but my clinic doesn't give numbers.*

*6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?*

*I got straight up and went to the loo, then came back and lay in recovery for about 15/20 mins. I always thought I'd want to stay laying down all day after the transfer but funnily enough I felt like getting up and acting normally so that's what I did.*

*7. Sigleton, Twins ... or more?*

*Singleton*

*8. Did you do acupuncture?*

*Only up to stims but not after EC. I don't feel like it helped but that is because I don't think my acupuncturist was that good not because I don't believe acupuncture can work.*

*9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?*

*I think that embies will implant or not no matter what you do but staying relaxed about it definitely helps. I listened to Zita West almost every day to focus on my embies which I believe helped a little. Don't put yourself under too much pressure to stay home and do nothing but lay down - sometimes that can be stressful. Go for light walks and do normal everyday non-stressful stuff. Also, don't worry if all of you don't feel what everyone else is feeling ... not everyone gets cramps, sore breasts, sickness in the 2ww. I felt way too "normal" to get a BFP but I did. It was only afterwards that I got signs and symptoms.*


----------



## daisy22

*1. How many IVF/ICSIs/FET's until Success:*

_Again 1st time lucky!_

*2. How many were transferred?*

_one_

*3. Were they embies or blasts?*

_Blast_

*4. Was assisted hatching done?*

_No_

*5. What was the embryo quality?*

_Grade b - hatching blast._  
*6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?*

_About 5 mins but wheeled in a chair round to a private room and laid there for about 30 minutes!_
 
*7. Sigleton, Twins ... or more?*

_Singleton_

*8. Did you do acupuncture?*

_All the way through- including immediately after ET- which was lovely of my acu lady as it was a bank holiday monday!!_

*9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?*

_I dont know if they would be tips for success but here's a few things I did..._

_-acupuncture reguarly_
_-zita west relaxation CD_
_-with annual leave and being signed off sick by clinic- I had 6 weeks off work- but i do have a VERY stressful job._
_-brazil nuts and pineapple juice everday_
_-read Harry Potter!!_


----------



## kitkat79

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 2nd time lucky
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? 2- 1 hatching blast and 1 that was looking to be a slow blast
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? wasnt told figures/percentages but was told 1 was v good and was ok 
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? was up as almost as soon as ET was finished 
7. Singleton, twins...or more? twins
8. Did you do accupuncture? no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? i took baby aspirin through my stims and 2ww and did lots of relaxing and positive thinking


----------



## kateharts

Never thought I would be able to do this one!!!

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 2
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? not excellent, one was 12 cell and one was 13 cell on day 3 transfer
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? straight up and out!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? twinnies!!!
8. Did you do accupuncture? didnt the first time when it didnt work, did the 2nd time and got successful!
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I did accupunture 3 months prior to tx and had a session before and after ET. Took coenyme Q10 along with Zinc, Seleniium, Pregnacare. During stimms I drank 1 litre of milk a day and prayed a lot!! - Dont know if all this made a difference the second time round but it was helpful to feel as though i was doing something positive!


----------



## cardi

Hey - I echo that sentiment Kateharts!!

To all you lovely FFers out there - good luck on your journeys and I 
 it happens for you xxx

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 4 (4th IVF lucky - I also attempted a FET - but both embies didn't survive the thaw)
2. How many were transferred? 2 
3. Where they embies or blasts? blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? 1 was excellent, 1 good
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? No more than 5 mins, although I did sit still in a little 'recovery' room for another half an hour
7. Singleton, twins...or more? singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? I did on attempt no.3 but really didn't enjoy it so didn't bother with the 4th
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I had been eating very healthily for a couple of years but in the few months leading up to tx I did some calorie counting and lost about a stone in weight bringing my BMI from 26 to 23. I also got very fit and went to the gym or swimming at least 3 times a week. I obviously have no idea if this made a difference..but maybe?


----------



## Molie

Here's mine

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? One ICSI
2. How many were transferred? One egg
3. Where they embies or blasts? Embie
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade A/B - 8 cells
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 30-45 mins? Ate all my lunch quickly, remember that much!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? One baberr
8. Did you do accupuncture? Did it a year before conceived once and HATED it - but worth a go. Weird coz I'm fine with needles, not usually freaked out but nearly had a panic attack!
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Stay positive, keep things in perspective, be realistic and go fishing on Dartmoor two days after implantation. Caught two huge trout and embryo lodged! I also got my BMI down by a few points by upping the exercise - I'm still technically overweight but feel much healthier. Cut alcohol intake down to 10 units a week then cut out altogether 2 months before ICSI.


----------



## rjmett

I'm so happy i can post on here!!

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 1st time - we are extremely lucky! We had a combo of ICSI & IVF
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? 3 day embies
4. Was assisted hatching done? Nope
5. What was the embryo quality? As high as it gets 'perfect'
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? about 3 seconds - i had to go pee!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? One beautiful heartbeat at the 8 wk scan 
8. Did you do accupuncture? nope
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Eating well and resting. I honestly believe that egg & sperm quality is a huge factor. DH and I had a huge heath kick on the weeks leading up to treatment.


----------



## anyamac

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
first cycle BFN, FET abandoned due to embies not surviving thaw, second cycle BFP
2. How many were transferred? 
One 
3. Where they embies or blasts?
8-cell embie
4. Was assisted hatching done?
No
5. What was the embryo quality?
Top
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Few minutes
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?
Yes, before and during treatment and on day of transfer.
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
Listened to Zita West Cd daily, acupuncture on day of transfer, bed rest on day of transfer with legs slightly raised, Pineapple Juice, Brazil Nuts, Pregnacare Tablets, off work for a week after transfer (spent most of it on couch relaxing), feeling more relaxed and positive


----------



## Sheilaweb

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? We were damned lucky, hit the jackpot first time with ICSI 
2. How many were transferred? Just the one, we only got 4 eggs, and our gorgeous girl was the only one that fertilized
3. Where they embies or blasts?  Embie, and a lazy one at that - she was just 2 cells 
4. Was assisted hatching done? No, my clinic (CfL, Newcastle), don't offer it
5. What was the embryo quality? Excellent - but didn't get a grading as such 
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? - Are you kidding I didn't dare move, cough, sneeze, fart!!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Single beautiful girl
8. Did you do accupuncture? No, I was a stressed needlephobe to start with!
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Tried to enjoy my pregnancy for as long as it was intended to last, got Zita West cd, bought a fertility spell off ebay - and generally tried to keep positive.... ate brazil nuts, drank pineapple juice and took Pregnacare

Wishing everyone their own little miracles xxx


----------



## lisa_A

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 5,  3 fresh 2 fet, last FET worked
2. How many were transferred?  3
3. Where they embies or blasts? basto - 1 hatching, 1 expanding and 1 normal
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? 1 grade 1 and 2 grade 2
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 30 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more? twinnies
8. Did you do accupuncture? yes
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? no  silly fad diets, rest eat healtly and be positive

dont give up hope ladies, good luck xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I have answered this one before - but I lost my first BFP in the second trimester.
1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? I have had 2 fresh and 1 FET cycle - the 2 fresh cycles resulted in a BFP
2. How many were transferred?  2
3. Where they embies or blasts? 2 early blastocysts
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? Grade 1 on day 3, but too early for blast grading on day 5 at point of ET - they were chosen because out of my 6 embryos they were the furthest advanced.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 5-10 mins
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture? no
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Good diet and exercise (but not excessive), doing the 10 week mind body fertility course and following the relaxation techniques, plenty of rest after ET.


----------



## Alex42

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 3 fresh DE IVF + 2 FET
2. How many were transferred? 2
3. Where they embies or blasts? expanding blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? no
5. What was the embryo quality? grade 1
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 10-15 minutes
7. Singleton, twins...or more? dont know yet
8. Did you do accupuncture? no but I did meditation/relaxing exercises
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? proven donor; check immune issues (I had intralipids for the first time this last cycle); check hidden Chlamydia and in case take antibiotics before you do the ET (I had tested negative in the standard tests and so had my husband)
Hope it helps! Still early days, dont know if it is going to continue but...it was a BFP!!! Alex


----------



## sheldan

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 3 ICSI, BFP ON 3RD ATTEMPT
2. How many were transferred? 2 EACH TIME 
3. Where they embies or blasts?FIRST 2 ATTEMPTS 3DT'S, ;LAST ATTEMPT 2 (5DAY) BLASTS
4. Was assisted hatching done? NO
5. What was the embryo quality? TOP GRADE EACH TIME
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? GOT STRAIGHT UP
7. Singleton, twins...or more?DONT KNOW YET
8. Did you do accupuncture? NO
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? THIS TIME AROUND I CARRIED ON AS NORMAL, I RESTED FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS BUT MADE SURE I WAS GOING OUT ON PLENTY OF WALKS, I TOOK LOTS OF VITAMINS ETC THE FIRST 2 ATTEMPTS BUT THIS TIME ALL I TOOK WAS BABY ASPIRIN, FOLIC ACID AND B6, BUT I REALLY DONT THINK IT MATTERS WHAT YOU DO XXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? 3 ICSI, 1 FET then #5 was a sticky BFP! 
2. How many were transferred? 2 EACH TIME 
3. Where they embies or blasts? 2 day and 1 was 3 day
4. Was assisted hatching done? yes on last attempt!
5. What was the embryo quality? average
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? 10 mins then needed the loo!
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Just the one (thankfully!)
8. Did you do accupuncture? not on the last one. I did on the other 4! 
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? carried on completly normal. Went to work, didn;t worry about lifting things, tested 2 days before and then test day, had 1 blood test and did no more tests or bloods


----------



## Helen78

Hello,  

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
A: 1
2. How many were transferred? 
A: 2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
A: Embies
4. Was assisted hatching done?
A: No
5. What was the embryo quality?
A: 7B and 6A
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
A: About 20 seconds!
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
A: Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?
A: No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
A: I kept busy ie work rather than dwelling so I was less stressed about the outcome....er really I think theirs an element of luck, so fingers crossed everyone!

Good luck to all and  

H x


----------



## CherryW

Hello, can't actually believe i can finally fill this in, must of gone through all the posts at least twice during my treatment. Anyway.....

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? So so very lucky to have our IVF treatment work first time. 
2. How many were transferred? 2 transfered.
3. Where they embies or blasts? One nearly blast average grade and one compacting embie also average grade.
4. Was assisted hatching done? Nope.
5. What was the embryo quality? Average, was only going to have the one transfered but because of quality went for two.
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? Got up straight away then moved onto another table and lay down for 10 minutes.
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Just the one beautiful baby.
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? Have quite a stressful job so took about 5 weeks off work, multi vitamin pills and folic acid, ate healthy, didn't drink alcohol or much caffine at least 3 months before treatment, during and after. Not sure if it worked but drank a bit of pinapple juice during 2ww. Kept my treatment quite secret from most people during treatment so less pressure and tried to carry on as normal. Can't think of anything else, not sure if any of this will help.

Good luck to everyone trying for a baby, keep positive, it will happy, i'm living proof of that. 
All my love 
Cherry XxX


----------



## natalie34

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
6th attempt (3rd and 4th also successful but mmc)
2. How many were transferred? 
2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
embies - day 2
4. Was assisted hatching done?
Yes
5. What was the embryo quality?
2 x grade a's
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
Got up straight away
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?
No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
A short protocol, 3 days bed/sofa rest and Zita West Supplements - Vitafem and DHA (doubling up on DHA for stimming) no coffee and only drank organic decaff tea (in fact I still only drink this tea now)

Natalie x


----------



## Lou La

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success? First time
2. How many were transferred? 1
3. Where they embies or blasts? Blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done? No
5. What was the embryo quality? 5AA (top quality)
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer? I pretty much got up straight away
7. Singleton, twins...or more? Singleton I assume as only 1 blast put in
8. Did you do accupuncture? No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success? I was off work for the EC, ET and the 2ww and we just relaxed (as much as is possible whilst on the 2ww!) we went out everyday somewhere nice for lunch so that we could eat dinner in our pyjamas every night, I tried to listen to my body - when I felt tired I slept etc. Did a little gentle walking everyday to get the blood flowing we also went away to Chester one night to try and forget about the waiting went round the Trafford Centre and we really did feel so much better for getting out, me & DH also took the pregnacare conception vits, we ate healthily, I ate brazil nuts & drank pineapple juice throughout the treatment, and I only drank peppermint tea (no caffeine at all)

Good luck to you all 

Lou xx


----------



## Jem08

1. How many IVF/ICSI's / FET's until success?
A: 2
2. How many were transferred? 
A: 2
3. Where they embies or blasts?
A: blasts
4. Was assisted hatching done?
A: No
5. What was the embryo quality?
A: can't remember
6. How long did you lay on the table after the transfer?
A: not long on table, but on bed for 2 hours after
7. Singleton, twins...or more?
A: Singleton
8. Did you do accupuncture?
A: No
9. Any tips that you feel helped to bring you success?
A: I took 2ww off work, but did nothing apart from that as had gone overboard doing everything 'right' first time round so was convinced this wouldn't work! Was admitted to hospital with mild OHSS during 2ww.

Good luck to all and


----------

